# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  *SlimmerMe's Progress Log- (part two)*

## SlimmerMe

Howdy howdy howdy!  :1genie: 

I'm back!

Update: Kept off 30-40 for a long time (even took off 48) but continue to hover around 20-25 off. 

So. 

Will be logging in.

Goal: 20 off in 12 weeks.

Will log in every single day. Starting in a few hours...

Meantime... Missed everyone.

SlimmerMe

----------


## RaginCajun

My long lost baby is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Sweet! Missed you too~

----------


## DCI

Great to see you back and interested in the log too.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 1*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
2 eggs
sausage

Snack 
Frozen chocolate snap, homemade:
cocoa powder
coconut oil
vanilla extract, splenda

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal:
Grilled chicken
rice

Meal:
Grilled chicken
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------------

Notes: 
Pancakes...coming soon.
Workout....coming soon.

Just signing up to do this– I already feel better. Baby steps to a...

....SlimmerMe

----------


## Trapology

Would you mind posting the amounts of food your eating?
Like how many ounces of chicken? stuff like that?

----------


## RaginCajun

> DAY 1 Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes Post Cardio Shake 1 scoop whey raspberries fish oil Meal 2 eggs sausage Snack Frozen chocolate snap, homemade: cocoa powder coconut oil vanilla extract, splenda Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes Meal: Grilled chicken rice Meal: Grilled chicken rice Pinot Grigio Snack Plain Greek Yogurt chocolate nibs- homemade: cocoa powder, coconut oil vanilla, splenda ---------------- Notes: Pancakes...coming soon. Workout....coming soon. Just signing up to do this I already feel better. Baby steps to a... ....SlimmerMe


There it is!

Fasted cardio, Cocoa nibs, prob see a glass of Pinot here and there!

You know I'm here!

----------


## Bio-Active

Awesome I will be following along

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Would you mind posting the amounts of food your eating?
> Like how many ounces of chicken? stuff like that?


Hmmm...let me think about this for a second. Okay. Here's the deal. For me, I need to enjoy this ride. And for now counting isn't part of the equation~~~

Thanks for asking, Trapology. Bottom line: this is more of a lifestyle refresher for me. 




> There it is!
> 
> Fasted cardio, Cocoa nibs, prob see a glass of Pinot here and there!
> 
> You know I'm here!


Yep. Got that right. 

Thanks for being with me, Cajun. Appreciate it.




> Awesome I will be following along


Thanks. Hope you enjoy this Bio-Active.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hmmm...let me think about this for a second. Okay. Here's the deal. For me, I need to enjoy this ride. And for now counting isn't part of the equation~~~ Thanks for asking, Trapology. Bottom line: this is more of a lifestyle refresher for me. Yep. Got that right. Thanks for being with me, Cajun. Appreciate it. Thanks. Hope you enjoy this Bio-Active.


 looking forward to seeing you blast your goals

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice to see you around again, welcome back....

----------


## SlimmerMe

> looking forward to seeing you blast your goals


Thanks Bio-Active--




> nice to see you around again, welcome back....


Thanks ghettoboyd. Good to be back.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 2*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Meal
SlimmerMe's Pancakes
oats
egg whites
1% cottage cheese
topped with:
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Tips by Phate.

For an interesting read (in my first thread) start on page 18. Link below. Start reading on post #691 and continue til the end of the page. 

Great education. Tons of info. And since I noticed Phate hasn't been around, I wanted to share with anyone interested.

Enjoy....

SM

http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...ml#post5718419

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 3
*
Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Meal
SM's pancake
oats
egg whites
1% cottage cheese
topped with:
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Cardio #2: Speed walk 25 minutes

Dog walk 30 minutes

Quest Bar

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, peppers, pineapple, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack:
Plain greek yogurt
homemade cocoa nibs:
cocoa powder, coconut oil
vanilla, splenda

*HAPPY NEW YEAR to EVERYONE!*!*!*
*
SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 4*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
2 eggs
bacon

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Snack
Frozen cocoa snap homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil
vanilla, splenda

Meal
Cocoa Egg Muffin, homemade
egg
cocoa powder
coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, peppers, banana, pineapple
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 5*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Cliff Builder bar

Dog walk 15 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad, no croutons
ice-tea unsweetened

Meal
Almond muffin, homemade
egg
almond flour
golden flax meal
coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt
Pinot Grigio

----------


## novastepp

Nice to meet you. I will be following along. Congrats on the progress and I'm looking forward to seeing you meet/exceed your goals.

----------


## RaginCajun

HAPPY NEW YEAR Slimmerme!!!!

Looking very familiar!!!



Found this pic a while back, a looooooong while back, and it reminded me of you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Nice to meet you. I will be following along. Congrats on the progress and I'm looking forward to seeing you meet/exceed your goals.


Nice to meet you too, novastepp. Thanks for encouragement. Appreciate it!




> HAPPY NEW YEAR Slimmerme!!!!
> 
> Looking very familiar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Found this pic a while back, a looooooong while back, and it reminded me of you!


Happy New Year to you too Cajun! I hope you're well and resting after a jolly good time. I can only imagine. 

Love the photo! Cute. Thanks a bunch. Might have to drag and drop onto my desktop. Good memory. Woof woof! Meow...

----------


## RaginCajun

Woooooooooooooofff!!!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 6*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
SM's Pancakes
oats
egg whites
1% cottage cheese
topped with:
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
greek salad
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack:
plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 7*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

Cliff Builder Bar 

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad, no croutons
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Almond muffin, homemade
egg
golden flaxseed
almond flour
coconut oil
Pinot Grigio

Notes: Tonight is end of week one. Weekly report tomorrow.

----------


## RaginCajun

BAM!!!

One week in already, damn time flies!

how are those muffins? 

where are the workouts at?

i think you should add in some type of weight lifting routine, even if it is just once a week.

are you swimming again? i know i want/need to bust the speedo back out!

----------


## NACH3

Hey there, SlimmerMe.... Looks like your work is/& will be paying off, greatly! 

I'll be following, as well!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> BAM!!!
> 
> One week in already, damn time flies!
> 
> how are those muffins? yummy yum yum
> 
> where are the workouts at? coming soon...
> 
> i think you should add in some type of weight lifting routine, even if it is just once a week. agree and will be 3x's a week
> ...


Thanks Cajun! And yes, workouts coming. (are you channeling Tbody?? )




> Hey there, SlimmerMe.... Looks like your work is/& will be paying off, greatly! 
> 
> I'll be following, as well!


Thanks Nach3. Sure hope so. Thanks for following!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK ONE UPDATE*

*TOTAL LOST 8 pounds in 7 days **

* Note: only counting 3 pounds since 5 was complete and unadulterated Christmas shenanigans. I want to start where I was before Christmas, making a total loss of 3. 

*OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3 pounds off* 

Notes:
Total of 14 cardios in 7 days
Workouts coming soon
And I got back on the horse~~

Thanks for following...

~~ SlimmerMe

----------


## NACH3

> *WEEK ONE UPDATE*
> 
> *TOTAL LOST 8 pounds in 7 days **
> 
> * Note: only counting 3 pounds since 5 was complete and unadulterated Christmas shenanigans. I want to start where I was before Christmas, making a total loss of 3. 
> 
> *OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3 pounds off* 
> 
> Notes:
> ...


Great stuff there! Now the fun begins  :Smilie:  1st wk = an Awesome start!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks Cajun! And yes, workouts coming. (are you channeling Tbody?? )


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................maybe!




> *WEEK ONE UPDATE*
> 
> *TOTAL LOST 8 pounds in 7 days **
> 
> * Note: only counting 3 pounds since 5 was complete and unadulterated Christmas shenanigans. I want to start where I was before Christmas, making a total loss of 3. 
> 
> *OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3 pounds off* 
> 
> Notes:
> ...


Giddy up missy!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great stuff there! Now the fun begins  1st wk = an Awesome start!


Thanks a bunch NACH3! Appreciate it.




> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....................maybe!
> 
> 
> 
> Giddy up missy!!!!!


I'm ridin' high....~ ~ ~ ~ Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK TWO

DAY 8

*Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Meal
SlimmerMe's Pancakes
oats
egg whites
1% cottage cheese
topped with:
plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Cliff Builder Bar

Meal
Grilled chicken, tomato, onions
rice
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob with onions, peppers, banana and pineapple
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## gbrice75

Sub'd. Can't promise I have the time to read through ... ohhh ... a few years worth of updates, lol. So, how are things, and where are you at, physically, regarding your goals?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Sub'd. Can't promise I have the time to read through ... ohhh ... a few years worth of updates, lol. So, how are things, and where are you at, physically, regarding your goals?


Thanks for asking. Bottom line. Stayed on the program, more or less, for a long time. Kept up my shakes, my pancakes. Kept up the biking, swimming, had a personal trainer 3x's a week.

Basically changed my lifestyle. 

A slippery slope...pre-Christmas, I crept into dangerous territory and after Christmas I had to catch myself, surrender and hop back on here. I had to stop the Christmas to New Year festivities smack in its tracks. Hence why I signed back up before New Year's Eve nonsense.

Trust me. As tempting as it was to wait until the first of the year, I think I remember someone around here saying starting a program on Friday- or pre-holiday in this case- has a higher success rate vs waiting until Monday, or after the holiday. 

Which brings me to this. My goal is to lose 20 in 12 weeks. This will bring me back to a total of 40. My sweet spot.

Gotta get back to my sweet spot.

Gotta get back to a SlimmerMe.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 9*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
2 eggs
bacon

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Meal
Cocoa Egg Muffin, homemade
egg
cocoa powder
coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt

WORKOUT: free weights
Floor:
chest overhead press 2x16
arms extended overhead 2x16
triceps each arm 2x16
triceps both arms 1x16
push-ups sissy style 50
ab crunches 50
bicycle legs 50
Standing:
military press 2x16
biceps 2x16
dead lifts 2x16

Snack
plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 10*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder bar

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Meal
Almond egg muffin, homemade
egg
golden flaxseed flour, almond flour
coconut oil
sprinkle of pecan chips
topped with plain greek yogurt

Meal
Grilled chicken
sauteed onions

Meal
Grilled chicken
sauteed onions
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad to see that workout in there and looks like you busted its arse!

these muffins you are making, are they single serve in a coffee mug, or is miss Betty Crocker making a whole pan?

----------


## Bio-Active

Great job. I really like your dedication to training and your meal plan!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Glad to see that workout in there and looks like you busted its arse!
> 
> these muffins you are making, are they single serve in a coffee mug, or is miss Betty Crocker making a whole pan?


LOL. Single serve in mug. Easy. One minute nuke. Not Betty. In my next life, maybe. But I do wear a cute full-bodied apron when whisking egg and cocoa powder. Smears like ink.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great job. I really like your dedication to training and your meal plan!


Thanks for popping in, Bio. Yep. Gotta be dedicated.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 11*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder bar

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Meal
Chicken fajita- no tortilla
onions, rice, dollop of sour cream
dollop of refried beans
lettuce
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: free weights
Floor:
chest overhead press 2x16
arms extended overhead 2x16
triceps each arm 2x16
triceps both arms 1x16
push-ups sissy style 50
ab crunches 50
bicycle legs 50
Standing:
military press 2x16
biceps 2x16
dead lifts 2x16

Possible snack
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade
sip of pinot grigio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## NACH3

I Sure like seeing the weighs in there  :Smilie: 

Are you planning on building up to 2-3x a wk with weights(lower upper lower)... With cardio on your other days? Just curious, SM?! 

Your days are consistently getting better and better! And remember to enjoy the ride  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 


Back at ya girly girl.  :Welcome:  Thanks for popping in!
SM




> I Sure like seeing the weighs in there  *Good. Me too. 
> *
> Are you planning on building up to 2-3x a wk with weights(lower upper lower)... With cardio on your other days? Just curious, SM?! *planning on 2-3x's a week weights, both upper and lower. And I have to do cardio every single day. Cardio keeps me focused, keeps me on plan and works. For me, that is.* 
> 
> Your days are consistently getting better and better! And remember to enjoy the ride * (enjoying the results...)*


Thanks Nach. Appreciate the questions.

SM

----------


## NACH3

> Back at ya girly girl.  Thanks for popping in!
> SM
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nach. Appreciate the questions.
> 
> SM


Anything that keeps you focused is surely worth doing.... Let alone something that's hard work! 

keep doing you!  :Wink:

----------


## BG

Welcome back. Keep up the good work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Anything that keeps you focused is surely worth doing.... Let alone something that's hard work! 
> 
> keep doing you!


Thanks Nach. And hope you enjoy the cocoa slab!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Welcome back. Keep up the good work.


Thanks BG! Thanks for the welcome back! Will do. And appreciate it.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 12*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
2 eggs
bacon

Snack
Cocoa snap, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 35 minutes

Snack
Cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder

Meal
Pork tenderloin
half-baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks Nach. And hope you enjoy the cocoa slab!


Thank you, SM!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Thank you, SM!


You're welcome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 13*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder bar

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 25 minutes

Snack- hunger panic
hand full of mixed nuts
cocoa piece, homemade

WORKOUT: free weights
Floor:
chest overhead press 2x16
arms extended overhead 2x16
triceps each arm 2x16
triceps both arms 1x16
push-ups sissy style 50
ab crunches 50
bicycle legs 50
Standing:
military press 2x16
biceps 2x16
side bends each side 2x16
dead lifts 2x16

Meal
Pork tenderloin
half-baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> *DAY 13*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> 1 scoop whey 
> raspberries
> fish oil
> 
> ...


Wow! I'd have to crawl outta the gym after all that! Awesome job SM!

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 13*
> 
> Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes
> 
> Post Cardio Shake
> 1 scoop whey 
> raspberries
> fish oil
> 
> ...


Very nice... I want to ask, with your weight routine, are you still easing back into it(tho it looks hard already  :Wink: )? And will you be rotating your BPs instead of always doing the same sequence/sets & reps? Just curious! 

So your cutting(bf% while slowly adding LBM) correct? I think you'll be able to optimize your w/o's just by say... 
Ex...
Chest - whatever you'd like to work) 
Back
Shoulder press then accessory lifts
Then blast arms last - and if your ending with arms your tris/bis will have been worked throughout then just blast em at the end
Note* put legs in first or on a separate day imho... 


So you have push/pull/push/pull etc 

So don't take this as anything negative at all just putting out some other options to keep your body from adjusting  :Smilie: 
Keep killin it, Gal!

----------


## RaginCajun

SlimmerMe, saw your post in the HRT section about supplements (GABA, etc......)

i have been using this for a while and it works great http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o01_s00

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow! I'd have to crawl outta the gym after all that! Awesome job SM!


Yep. Forgot what this takes! Thanks OdinsOtherSon




> SlimmerMe, saw your post in the HRT section about supplements (GABA, etc......)
> 
> i have been using this for a while and it works great http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o01_s00


Looks like good stuff! A great combo. Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Very nice... I want to ask, with your weight routine, are you still easing back into it *YES* (tho it looks hard already )?* not really. Just getting back into it*  And will you be rotating your BPs instead of always doing the same sequence/sets & reps? Just curious! *maybe, maybe not. For now I have a routine which flows from one movement to the other. A natural progression so to speak. More than anything, a habit. ALmost meditative.*
> 
> So your cutting(bf% while slowly adding LBM) correct? *YES* I think you'll be able to optimize your w/o's just by say... 
> Ex...
> Chest - whatever you'd like to work) 
> Back
> Shoulder press then accessory lifts
> Then blast arms last - and if your ending with arms your tris/bis will have been worked throughout then just blast em at the end *arms at the end? interesting. I usually start with them*
> Note* put legs in first or on a separate day imho... *legs might be coming on separate days. But what kind of leg movements are you talking about? other than squats? presses? (the bicycle floor movement I do is more for abs) curious...
> ...


I appreciate this a lot Nach. I do. Anything to help I appreciate. So I consider it positive. 

Keep asking and I hope I have a decent answer.   :Grinning: 

Thanks again. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 14*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal:
Grilled chicken
caesar salad, no croutons

Snack
cocoa piece, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder

Meal
Plain Greek Yogurt
chocolate nibs- homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil
Pinot Grigio

NOTE: end of week two is tomorrow.

----------


## NACH3

> I appreciate this a lot Nach. I do. Anything to help I appreciate. So I consider it positive. 
> 
> Keep asking and I hope I have a decent answer.  
> 
> Thanks again. 
> 
> SM


Hey there  :Smilie: 

I feel you on the flow of the movements our bodies tend to quickly like and adapt to the your rythem and sequence of ex's... It's just what the body does(adapts to stress... Putting your body under Stress is what makes it grow)... So just think about your compound movements(yours being basic but most effective - best kind imho) which are for adding strength... Start with your bigger BPs... Why? They will expend the most energy whether it's pushing or pulling right - so by hitting all these ex's in one day is fine but by switching the order around(keeping it in a push/pull manner) is important in helping you not shortchange your BPs(by giving the pushing a break when pulling) I think this will help your intensity as well as flow in more fluid way(maybe)  :Wink:  -- legs... I'd say squats, static smith machine lunges(glutes), if your looking to lean out and add accessory lifts... Cable rev leg raises, hypers(for lumbar development - good complimentor), leg extensions/leg curls, RDLs/stiff legged deads, deadlifts(posterior chain hams/glutes/, etc 

And consider this our arms are our smallest BPs - and they are being worked each time you push or pull(synergistically) - they will be tired but it's like a method we use in HIT(pre-exhaust) by pre-exhausting them you won't need as much weight but you'll get the same results with less possiblitliy of injury as well! Just something to think about  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey there 
> 
> I feel you on the flow of the movements our bodies tend to quickly like and adapt to the your rythem and sequence of ex's... It's just what the body does(adapts to stress... Putting your body under Stress is what makes it grow)... So just think about your compound movements(yours being basic but most effective - best kind imho) which are for adding strength... Start with your bigger BPs... Why? They will expend the most energy whether it's pushing or pulling right *Got cha* - so by hitting all these ex's in one day is fine but by switching the order around *okay* (keeping it in a push/pull manner) is important in helping you not shortchange your BPs(by giving the pushing a break when pulling) I think this will help your intensity as well *great* as flow in more fluid way(maybe)  -- legs... I'd say squats, static smith machine lunges(glutes), if your looking to lean out and add accessory lifts... Cable rev leg raises, hypers(for lumbar development - good complimentor), leg extensions/leg curls, RDLs/stiff legged deads, deadlifts(posterior chain hams/glutes/, etc 
> *WHEW! got cha*
> 
> And consider this our arms are our smallest BPs - and they are being worked each time you push or pull(synergistically) - they will be tired but it's like a method we use in HIT(pre-exhaust) by pre-exhausting them you won't need as much weight but you'll get the same results *sounds good to me* with less possiblitliy of injury as well! Just something to think about


Makes perfect sense to me and I'll reread this to absorb. And thanks for adding more leg movements to consider. I appreciate this Nach. A lot.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK TWO UPDATE*

*Lost 1.2 pounds*

*Total of 9.2 in 14 days** 

*BUT. Only counting a total of 4.2 for this challenge since starting with pre-Christmas weight.

*OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 4.2 pounds off*

Notes:
Total of 14 cardios this week
3x's upper, lower free-weight workouts

Ridin' the horse....

Thanks for your encouragement, thanks for following....

SlimmerMe

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like you will be lassoing that horse soon!

Way to get it!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Killin it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looks like you will be lassoing that horse soon!
> 
> Way to get it!


I am the horse. 




> Killin it!


Thanks Odins~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 15*

Fasted Cardio: Speed Walk 25 minutes

Post Cardio Shake
1 scoop whey 
raspberries
fish oil

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar
Cliff Builder Bar

Snack: hunger panic
mixed nuts
(need to plan better)

Cardio # 2: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack:
Cocoa piece, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil

Notes: need to plan better.

----------


## Bio-Active

Your doing great and that weight loss between 1-2 lbs ew is perfect. Keep up the great work

----------


## DCI

What Bio said. Reading with interest here keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## MrFreshmaker

No before and after pics?!

----------


## RaginCajun

> No before and after pics?!


She posted pics, you must have missed them

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> She posted pics, you must have missed them


Ah,i guess I missed them  :Frown:

----------


## NACH3

AWESOMESAUCE! 

Your in the zone! Keep it up & keep on pushing! Avg'g the perfect loss of lbs per wk as Bio stated too  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Your doing great and that weight loss between 1-2 lbs ew is perfect. Keep up the great work


Thanks a bunch Bio. Will do. Appreciate it!




> What Bio said. Reading with interest here keep it up


Thanks DCI. Thanks for your interest!




> No before and after pics?!


Oh no. I suppose you did miss them. Oh well. Thanks for popping in Mr. Fresh!




> She posted pics, you must have missed them


Yep. Got that right, Cajun. In and out in a flash!




> Ah,i guess I missed them


 :Frown:  yea...things happen fast around here...




> AWESOMESAUCE! 
> 
> Your in the zone! Keep it up & keep on pushing! Avg'g the perfect loss of lbs per wk as Bio stated too


Thanks Nach! Just did a workout and hope i did it in the right order....

-------

THANKS GUYS!!

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 16*

Cocoa piece, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder
coffee....

(almost fasted) HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes.

Meal
Eggs
Bacon

Dog walk...20 minutes

Meal
Grilled shrimp
bit of salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT- UPPER free weights 2x 16 reps
Floor:
Overhead press
Overhead fly
Standing:
Pull ups
Military press
Back to the floor:
Triceps 
Standing:
Biceps
Hammer curls

Meal
Chicken kabob
onion, pineapple, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack:
cocoa piece 
and/or
Plain greek yogurt

NOTES: Switched it up. Instead of an out the door fasted cardio, opted for a very high-intensity bike cardio.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 17*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: bike 35 minutes

Fast dog walk- 20 minutes

Meal
scrambled eggs
sausage

Meal
Cocoa muffin, homemade
egg
coconut oil
topped with plain greek yogurt
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
frozen cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 18*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT- UPPER free weights 2x 16 reps
Floor:
Overhead press
Overhead fly
Standing:
Pull ups
Military press
Back to the floor:
Triceps 
Standing:
Biceps
Hammer curls

Meal
Greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade
coconut oil, cocoa powder
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 18*
> Meal
> Kashi Go Lean cereal
> skim milkCliff Builder BarCARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutesMeal
> Grilled chicken
> caesar salad
> ice-tea sugar free
> WORKOUT- UPPER free weights 2x 16 reps
> Floor:
> ...


Hey there 'Missy'  :Wink: 

In bold - are these your chest presses or overhead shoukder press(just asking due to seeing Miltary Press after)? 

If your starting w/chest... Say alternate between incline press/& Flys(or reverse the order)/then try flat or decline press then flat flys so your body doesn't adapt so fast(although im not sure if that was part of your plan already... Then go into a pulling movement giving your tris/chest/delts time to recover b4 hitting them again(throw some rows in there for back) .... I certainly don't want to be pushy by any means and if this is working stick with... Im just thinking you can better optimize your strength training  :Smilie:  ask anything youd like if your confused on anything - great Job! 

Nach

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey there 'Missy' 
> 
> In bold - are these your chest presses or overhead shoukder press(just asking due to seeing Miltary Press after)? *"Overhead Press" :* *these are on the floor with barbells, arms pressing, extending up in the air, down to chest, up, down. Not sure what called. 
> 
> "Overhead Fly" is on the floor with my arms extended to the sides, coming together high up, over my chest almost hugging around a beach ball, then back out to the sides again almost touching the floor then up again, over and over. So I call these flys. I'm on the floor, not standing. Hope this makes sense. 
> *
> *And I do these before the standing Military Press.* 
> 
> If your starting w/chest... Say alternate between incline press/& Flys(or reverse the order)/then try flat or decline press then flat flys so your body doesn't adapt so fast(although im not sure if that was part of your plan already... Then go into a pulling movement giving your tris/chest/delts time to recover b4 hitting them again(throw some rows in there for back) .... I certainly don't want to be pushy by any means and if this is working stick with... Im just thinking you can better optimize your strength training  ask anything youd like if your confused on anything - great Job! 
> ...


You are not being pushy at all. Please know this. I appreciate your help a lot and want to get the most out of this and your expertise makes sense. I'm going to reread the last part over and over to grasp it. Main thing is: I need to make sure I'm doing enough with barbells only. No machines at this point so if you have any other tips to get the most bang for my buck re: barbells whether standing or on the floor, I'd love to know. 

As a matter of fact, I'd love a specific routine in the correct order if and when you have time to write it out and if you want to concentrate on upper for now, that would be great and most appreciated. 

Thank you for sharing NACH. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 19*

Frozen chocolate snap, homemade:
cocoa powder
coconut oil
coffee

Meal
Chocolate Muffin, homemade
egg
coconut oil
flax, almond flour
topped with pecan chips
diluted, watered down heavy cream

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Cliff Builder Bar

Walk dog, 30 minutes

Meal
Veal picatta
sauteed spinach
bit of Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade

----------


## NACH3

> You are not being pushy at all. Please know this. I appreciate your help a lot and want to get the most out of this and your expertise makes sense. I'm going to reread the last part over and over to grasp it. Main thing is: I need to make sure I'm doing enough with barbells only. No machines at this point so if you have any other tips to get the most bang for my buck re: barbells whether standing or on the floor, I'd love to know. 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I'd love a specific routine in the correct order if and when you have time to write it out and if you want to concentrate on upper for now, that would be great and most appreciated. 
> 
> Thank you for sharing NACH. 
> 
> SM


NP... Now we're all different but I'm sure we can always help shake things up so your body doesn't adapt to the same routine! So your goal is to lose BF but slowly add muscle(LBM)? But not to bulk as I see your rep range is above 15, right? I see your doing a whole body routine... Where's your leg ex's or do you get plenty biking(do you really ride horses)? I know that's w/o lol

So in bold your doing chest presses(BB bench press), then a fly... Great! Best compound movements to utilize! In your case how your doing your compound movements first is good! 
Example Upper 
*Chest*
-BB Bench press(utilize both incline and flat bench) so you could switch back and forth and even flip flop your flys first then press(you won't be as strong on your pressing but your doing the same damage with a lighter weight) with less risk of injury! 
- fly - if you start on a flat bench for pressing go to incline for flys and vice versa to keep your body guessing(same concept w/all BPs - try to keep flip flopping each session - don't be scared to change it up 
*Back* - so ^push into a pulling movement 
-Pull-ups 
-BB bent over rows(great movement - a staple) imho
*Delts*
-BB Military press - standing or seated in fine - you can rotate if possibile Also(can alternate w/DBs, too) 
-side Lateral raises(this will hit your caps - medial delts) - again both can be preformed standing/or seated - don't use momentum  :Smilie: 
-Rev flies w/a cable or DBs/or facing an incline bench using DBs(elbows out at 90*) b/c if preformed in a neutral grip position your hitting your lats again - no need since you hit those w/back
*ARMS*
Biceps
-Any kind of curls -- Hammers/Alternating DB w/twist at top of contraction 'goose necking'/cable curls w/straight bar or EZ bar attachment
Triceps
- cable pushdowns/lying DB ext(palms facing) or across body/if you want thicker tris CG(close grip) bench press and it'll surely help you shift more weight on BB chest press in time(if that's a goal)/rev grip pushdowns(palms up)/DB kickbacks(w/a twist palm up)/push-ups are great too 

So I hope this makes sense! Plus, you can use more ex's to hit the muscle at different angles by flip flopping them each session - keep your body guessing  :Smilie:  

Let me know how it works out, and if you like this approach... Obviously your not going to do all these in one session  :Wink:  so implement them and go by how your body feels(anything that causes pain... Stop ASAP and switch to a different exercise! 
Ask me or anyone following here any questions you may have - we are all different and what some people respond to others may not... I hope I gave you enough ex's to choose from and that you like and that they work! 

Just note this is one of many splits that can work - if you want to change the sequence around play with it, also... Chest/bis/delts/back/tris(if splitting your arms up) I've always liked to work my arms(bis/tris together) but some do some do not - sky's the limit! Best! 

Nach

----------


## SlimmerMe

> NP... Now we're all different but I'm sure we can always help shake things up so your body doesn't adapt to the same routine! So your goal is to lose BF but slowly add muscle(LBM)? *YES* But not to bulk *correct* as I see your rep range is above 15, right? I see your doing a whole body routine... Where's your leg ex's or do you get plenty biking *perhaps* *but would like to add more lower* (do you really ride horses) *nope. used to*? I know that's w/o lol
> 
> So in bold your doing chest presses(BB bench press), then a fly... Great! Best compound movements to utilize! *good* In your case how your doing your compound movements first is good! 
> Example Upper 
> *Chest*
> -BB Bench press(utilize both incline and flat bench) so you could switch back and forth and even flip flop your flys first then press(you won't be as strong on your pressing but your doing the same damage with a lighter weight) with less risk of injury! 
> - fly - if you start on a flat bench for pressing go to incline for flys and vice versa to keep your body guessing(same concept w/all BPs - try to keep flip flopping each session - don't be scared to change it up *OKAY*
> *Back* - so ^push into a pulling movement 
> -Pull-ups 
> ...


Thank you so much Nach. This is exactly what I needed, wanted and I appreciate you taking this time to write this out, educate and share.

I plan to do these a bit later today and now that I have a template, I don't have to wonder if what I'm doing is right or not. This is a relief to say the least.

Hope your day goes well.

Thanks again. You're a teacher. A natural.

SM

----------


## NACH3

> Thank you so much Nach. This is exactly what I needed, wanted and I appreciate you taking this time to write this out, educate and share.
> 
> I plan to do these a bit later today and now that I have a template, I don't have to wonder if what I'm doing is right or not. This is a relief to say the least.
> 
> Hope your day goes well.
> 
> Thanks again. You're a teacher. A natural.
> 
> SM


You can absolutely use them with chest(I was thinking later since your doing so much) but no I agree burn that chest out with them! Good catch!  :Smilie: 
Go crush it girl! 

Thank you, & I appreciate the kind words!(I've learned so much here on this forum and training in the dungeon with Marcus, Kel, AG, BG and the crew) I'm glad I could be of any help! And share the details with me... how you liked it how it flowed and how you feel after and the following day. Enjoy! 

PS... You can achieve strength and great conditioning with....
KB(kettle bell) training is great for a high intensity full body w/o... Strength and conditioningdifferent there's styles but the main purpose is core/posterior chain work and you can add snatches cleans and clean & jerks... Plus many different ex's one can do with a KB(literally skies the limit)... It does need to be practiced(if doing the soft swing into snatches jerks cleans - all pressing motions so you get upper & lower) but can be utilized in various ways walking lunges, goblet squats, side lunge into a courtesy squat, sumo squats, elevated squats(so you can get deeper - bigger ROM), KB swings(one arm double KBs - check out Ice Chamber.com) - just wanted to share.... Marcus knows KBs very well! 

Nach

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You can absolutely use them with chest(I was thinking later since your doing so much) but no I agree burn that chest out with them! Good catch!  *THANKS!*
> Go crush it girl! 
> 
> Thank you, & I appreciate the kind words!  *YOU ARE WELCOME* I'm glad I could be of any help! And share the details with me... how you liked it how it flowed and how you feel after and the following day. Enjoy! 
> 
> PS... You can achieve strength and great conditioning with....
> KB(kettle bell) training is great for a high intensity full body w/o... Strength and conditioningdifferent there's styles but the main purpose is core/posterior chain work and you can add snatches cleans and clean & jerks... Plus many different ex's one can do with a KB(literally skies the limit)... It does need to be practiced(if doing the soft swing into snatches jerks cleans - all pressing motions so you get upper & lower) but can be utilized in various ways walking lunges, goblet squats, side lunge into a courtesy squat, sumo squats, elevated squats(so you can get deeper - bigger ROM), KB swings(one arm double KBs - check out Ice Chamber.com) *will do*. - just wanted to share.... Marcus knows KBs very well! *A HE-MAN better!!* 
> 
> Nach


Thanks. Never have played around with kettle-bells but I might give them a shot sometime. 
I like this approach for the squats, lunges, etc. Good idea.

SM

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks. Never have played around with kettle-bells but I might give them a shot sometime. And I just can't imagine you- know- who mentioned above doing kettle-bells. A HE-MAN with kettle-bells?? Man sakes alive. Things have changed since I was last here.....
> 
> SM


LOL - your a doll! fun times! 

Mrs. Marcus! He trains her like her/and together I believe(not positive) But he surely knows how to train with anything! And it's great for depleting your glycogen stores if priming etc - or inns HIIT or just high intensity KB training... It is a art... People make it look easy but it's everything working together! It's cool I just got into it myself not long ago...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> LOL - your a doll! *music to my ears!* fun times! 
> 
> .... It is a art... People make it look easy but it's everything working together! It's cool I just got into it myself not long ago...


I bet it is an art! 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 20*

Frozen chocolate snap, homemade:
cocoa powder
coconut oil
coffee

Meal
Eggs
bacon

Cliff Builder Bar

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: High speed speed walk 30 minutes

Walk dog- cool down, 20 minutes

Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade

WORKOUT: x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly
Chest Overhead press
Overhead fly
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
Bent over
Military 
side lateral
biceps
hammers
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Rice
Asparagus
Pinot grigio

Possible:
Almond Muffin, homemade
egg
coconut oil
flax, almond flour

----------


## oatmeal69

Oh boy... With Slimmer making a re-appearance, I'm getting the bug... I've kept much of the weight off, but my gym routine sank horribly. Probably need to find the energy to get started again.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Oh boy... With Slimmer making a re-appearance, I'm getting the bug... I've kept much of the weight off, but my gym routine sank horribly. Probably need to find the energy to get started again.


we're have you been?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Oh boy... With Slimmer making a re-appearance, I'm getting the bug... I've kept much of the weight off, but my gym routine sank horribly. Probably need to find the energy to get started again.


Howdy howdy to you, Oatmeal. Jump in!!! That's the only way. Personal experience. Happy to see you pop in. Hope you stay around.... 

SM




> we're have you been?


Good question.

----------


## RaginCajun

SlimmerMe, please elaborate on those frozen chocolate delights some more. Are they as simple as they sound? 

Cocoa and coconut oil?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SlimmerMe, please elaborate on those frozen chocolate delights some more. Are they as simple as they sound? 
> 
> Cocoa and coconut oil?


Yes. And you can add some pecan or walnut or almond chips for a bit of protein.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 21*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder bar

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes
Cool down, 20 minute dog walk

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled salmon
asparagus
rice
Pinot Grigio

NOTES: end of week three tomorrow. Thanks for following....

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK THREE UPDATE*

Total lost since beginning of challenge 8.8 ... but only counting 3.8 (based on pre-Christmas weight)

*
OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3.8 pounds off*

*not pleased so only giving the official total off since don't want to put numbers I don't like in print. If curious for the math, you'll have to scroll back.

NOTES:
Total of 8 cardios this week
3'x upper workout, free-weights

Stayin' on the horse. 

Thanks for your encouragement and thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## RaginCajun

BAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!

Will be trying those chocolate delights sometime this week!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> BAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!
> 
> Will be trying those chocolate delights sometime this week!


Yep. Yum Yum. Let me know how you like 'em. I might make a dish in a few minutes....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 22*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Fast walk 20 minutes

Cliff Builder bar

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea, sugar-free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

Possible Snack:
frozen cocoa snap, homemade
cocos powder
coconut oil

----------


## Bio-Active

> *WEEK THREE UPDATE*
> 
> Total lost since beginning of challenge 8.8 ... but only counting 3.8 (based on pre-Christmas weight)
> 
> *
> OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3.8 pounds off*
> 
> *not pleased–– so only giving the official total off since don't want to put numbers I don't like in print. If curious for the math, you'll have to scroll back.
> 
> ...


Great job! Really enjoying the log  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Awesome girl!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great job! Really enjoying the log


Thanks Bio. Appreciate it!




> Awesome girl!!!!


Thanks girlygirl. Appreciate it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 23

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk for 35 minutes

Cool down, 15 minute dog walk

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea, sugar-free

Snack
Frozen cocoa snap, homemade

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

Snack
frozen cocoa snap, homemade

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 24

*Cocoa snap, homemade
coffee

Meal
Eggs
bacon

snack
cocoa snap, homemade

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Cool down, 15 minute dog walk

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea, sugar-free

WORKOUT: Upper body- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly
Chest Overhead press
Overhead fly
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
Bent over
Military 
side lateral
biceps
hammers
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
asparagus
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
frozen cocoa snap, homemade

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> *DAY 24
> 
> *Cocoa snap, homemade
> coffee
> 
> Meal
> Eggs
> bacon
> 
> ...


Girl, I'm going to tell you, your workouts make me feel so inadequate! Lol. Awesome job!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Girl, I'm going to tell you, your workouts make me feel so inadequate! Lol. Awesome job!


I have to admit I am exhausted jut reading her training session

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Girl, I'm going to tell you, your workouts make me feel so inadequate! Lol. Awesome job!


Oh no! I'd wedge my bets your workouts are a heck of a lot stronger. 

But thanks a bunch, Odin! 




> I have to admit I am exhausted jut reading her training session


Really? I bet your list would be more exhausting. 

Thanks for thinking this though, Bio.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 25

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Meal
Chocolate muffin, homemade
egg
flaxseed, almond flour
coconut oil
sprinkled with watered down heavy cream
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
asparagus
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
frozen cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 26*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Tuna
bit of mayo
a few pickles
ice-tea sugar free

snack
cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

another cocoa snap

WORKOUT: Upper body- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
biceps
triceps

Meal
Poppyseed Muffin, homemade
egg
flaxseed, almond flour
poppy seeds
coconut oil
splash of watered down heavy cream
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

I see you are killing it!

Carry on dahlin'

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I see you are killing it!
> 
> Carry on dahlin'


Will do! Giddy up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 27
*
Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

HIGH SPEED CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Meal
Poppyseed Muffin, homemade
egg
flaxseed, almond flour
poppy seeds
coconut oil
splash of watered down heavy cream

Walk dog for 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken kabob
pineapple, onions, peppers, banana
rice
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob
pineapple, pepper, onion, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
plain greek yogurt
frozen cocoa snap, homemade

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Liking the kabobs. They are an awesome way of getting your protein with a lot of low cal veg worked in. Not to mention they taste great! 

Your log is very inspiring, keep up the good fight SM!!

----------


## NACH3

> *WEEK THREE UPDATE*
> 
> Total lost since beginning of challenge 8.8 ... but only counting 3.8 (based on pre-Christmas weight)
> 
> *
> OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3.8 pounds off*
> 
> *not pleased–– so only giving the official total off since don't want to put numbers I don't like in print. If curious for the math, you'll have to scroll back.
> 
> ...


Your doing great.. Im loving this log & your consistency, dedication, and kickass work ethic! 

Your w/o's are looking very nice... The upper body looks like it's flowing nicely(how do like the BB bent over rows)? Have you given the T-Bar row a go yet?  :Wink: ... 

When do you think you'll start incorporating more weights for lower body? Are you already lower body dominant? Most women are  :Wink:  if I've missed this w/o please point me in the direction to take a look... Sorry im just catching up...

Nach

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 24
> 
> *Cocoa snap, homemade
> coffee
> 
> Meal
> Eggs
> bacon
> 
> ...


That's a great looking workout there... Like how you went back and forth from oushing to pulling but intensity looks like it stayed high  :Smilie:  awesome

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Liking the kabobs. They are an awesome way of getting your protein with a lot of low cal veg worked in. Not to mention they taste great! 
> 
> Your log is very inspiring, keep up the good fight SM!!


Yum yum. Got that right. Tasty Thanks Odin! 




> Your doing great.. Im loving this log & your consistency, dedication, and kickass work ethic! 
> 
> Your w/o's are looking very nice... The upper body looks like it's flowing nicely(how do like the BB bent over rows)? *love 'em* Have you given the T-Bar row a go yet? *nope since all this is minus equipment at this point* ... 
> 
> When do you think you'll start incorporating more weights for lower body? *probably sooner than later* Are you already lower body dominant? *are you psychic??? read palms?* Most women are  if I've missed this w/o please point me in the direction to take a look... Sorry im just catching up...
> 
> Nach


Thanks for asking these questions and don't think you've missed anything other than being missed, yourself. Thanks Nach.




> That's a great looking workout there... Like how you went back and forth from oushing to pulling but intensity looks like it stayed high  awesome


Learning from the best! Push. Pull. Thanks Nach.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 28

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

HIGH SPEED CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Cliff Builder bar

Walk dog for 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad, couple croutons
ice-tea, sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa snap, homemade
coconut oil, cocoa powder
sip of Pinot Grigio

NOTES: End of week four tomorrow. Thanks for following....

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

_WEEK FOUR UPDATE

Total lost since beginning of challenge 8.6 ... but only counting 3.6 (based on pre-Christmas weight)


OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 3.6 pounds off

*not pleased so only giving the official total off since don't want to put numbers I don't like in print. If curious for the math, you'll have to scroll back.

NOTES: Total of 7 cardios this week
3'x upper workout, free-weights

SLOW WINS THE RACE SLow wins the race SLow wins the Race

I feel a heck of a lot better and soon the scales will agree.....

Stayin' on the horse. 

Thanks for your encouragement and thanks for following...

SlimmerMe
_

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 29

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff builder bar

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea sugar free

Meal 
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

Possible snack
frozen cocoa snap, homemade

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 30

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Cliff Builder bar
cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea sugar free

Meal 
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/2 baked potato 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Slow and steady surely wins here  :Smilie:  your doing great! Besides the scale.... How's the clothes fitting and the reflection in the mirror?! That's bigger for me than 'scale' have a love hate(mostly hate) lol but I do use it sometimes

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slow and steady surely wins here  your doing great! Besides the scale.... How's the clothes fitting and the reflection in the mirror?! That's bigger for me than 'scale' have a love hate(mostly hate) lol but I do use it sometimes


Thanks and yes slow wins the race and yes clothes are looser and yes I feel better in every which-a-way.

Thanks for your support Nach. Appreciate it. A lot.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*30 DAY UPDATE*

Started this challenge 30 days ago. Challenge: lose 20 pounds in 12 weeks.

*Since the beginning of the challenge: Total lost 10.2 pounds.* 

All this started between Christmas and New Years. And one might ask, why then? Studies show starting a new program on Friday vs waiting until Monday, succeed at a higher success rate.

So I stopped in my tracks to get back on track. 

The one thing I adhere to: Slow wins this race. Slow and steady and consistency and making good, better, best choices.

Another key: Pick a program you know you'll stick to. 

Another key: Baby steps. Which circles back to slow wins the race.

And although since the beginning, I've lost 10.2 pounds, I am only counting 5.2. Reason? I want to challenge myself to take 20 off the pre-Christmas scale number, not post Christmas scale number. So on that note: 

*Official count: 5.2 pounds off.*

Total cardios: 43
Total upper body workouts: 9

*PLAN: Start lower body workout.*

*Eat more pancakes.*

Thanks for following.....

SlimmerMe

----------


## Bio-Active

Keep up the good work you are doing great!

----------


## NACH3

Great job, SM! You are doing great things and we're all here to see you blast through your goals! As it shows!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep up the good work you are doing great!


Thanks for your support, Bio. Appreciate it. A lot!




> Great job, SM! You are doing great things and we're all here to see you blast through your goals! As it shows!


Thanks for your support, Nach. Appreciate it. A lot!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 31

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Cliff Builder Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Cashews...
cocoa snap, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Quiche Loraine
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

> DAY 31
> 
> Meal
> Kashi Go Lean cereal
> skim milk
> 
> Cliff Builder Bar
> 
> CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes
> ...


Great workout! How much sugar are in those bars? Have you looked at the quest bars?

----------


## NACH3

> Great workout! How much sugar are in those bars? Have you looked at the quest bars?


I just checked out the cliff builder bars and they have 20g P and very similar to quest bars macros(forgot to look at Sug :/)

----------


## Bio-Active

> I just checked out the cliff builder bars and they have 20g P and very similar to quest bars macros(forgot to look at Sug :/)


 it's the sugar I would be concerned about

----------


## NACH3

> it's the sugar I would be concerned about


I know lol - it wasn't bad but I don't have the number! But those quest bars(which I do love) have just as many fake sweeteners it it...

----------


## RaginCajun

love the consistency missy, just love it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great workout! How much sugar are in those bars? Have you looked at the quest bars?


Thanks Bio. Carbs 29. Sugar 21. And yes, looked into the Quest bars after I saw you eating them day after day. Bought a few. But there's a big catch. Quest bars don't like me....

Any other ideas? 





> I just checked out the cliff builder bars and they have 20g P and very similar to quest bars macros(forgot to look at Sug :/)


The ones I like have 21. Wish I could find something else with less sugar....hmmm....




> it's the sugar I would be concerned about


yea, me too. Gotta find another bar.....Thanks, Bio.




> I know lol - it wasn't bad but I don't have the number! But those quest bars(which I do love) have just as many fake sweeteners it it...


Thanks for wondering, Nach. It might be the "type" of fake sugar in the Quest bars which don't work....for me.

Any ideas?? 




> love the consistency missy, just love it!


Thanks Señor. I hear you're lookin' for a cook.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 32*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Cliff Builder Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Dog Walk- 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled Salmon with cilantro sauce
Rice
Caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

----------


## Bio-Active

I'll look around there are done other bars out there with low sugar. 21 grams is to much. Think bars cone to mind

----------


## NACH3

> I'll look around there are done other bars out there with low sugar. 21 grams is to much. Think bars cone to mind


Is it think or Think slim? It's in a white wrapper and they're creamy peanut butter is awesome... I believe(don't quote me) 8ish G sugar?! That's better but I'd want lower too

----------


## NACH3

SM - sometimes I've noticed with most bars, but even quest(to a lessor degree) can bloat me... It's interesting what you bring ^ regarding the fake sugar... I will try to look into finding something(study) relating to the matter - idk if it'll lead anywhere but it's always cool to look  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks Señor. I hear you're lookin' for a cook.


Is that an offer?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'll look around there are done other bars out there with low sugar. 21 grams is to much. Think bars cone to mind


Thanks for trying to figure this out, Bio. I appreciate this. And just looked up "Think" or "Thin?" might have mailtol which is a relative of erythorial which is what's in the Quest bars. It's the alcohol sugar which gets me. ( I think....)




> Is it think or Think slim? It's in a white wrapper and they're creamy peanut butter is awesome... I believe(don't quote me) 8ish G sugar?! That's better but I'd want lower too


Sounds yummy the peanut butter which is the one I like with the Cliff Builder. P-nut butter chocolate. Imagine that. And agree as to wanting lower sugar. I think the alcohol sugar might be the culprit for me. Thanks Nach.




> SM - sometimes I've noticed with most bars, but even quest(to a lessor degree) can bloat me... It's interesting what you bring ^ regarding the fake sugar... I will try to look into finding something(study) relating to the matter - idk if it'll lead anywhere but it's always cool to look


Would love to hear your research results. After I tried Bio's Quest bar the other day, I researched this and I think it's the alcohol sugar which gets to a lot of people.
Thanks for looking into this, Nach.




> Is that an offer?


hmmm.....Let me think about that.

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks for trying to figure this out, Bio. I appreciate this. And just looked up "Think" or "Thin?" might have mailtol which is a relative of erythorial which is what's in the Quest bars. It's the alcohol sugar which gets me. ( I think....)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy the peanut butter which is the one I like with the Cliff Builder. P-nut butter chocolate. Imagine that. And agree as to wanting lower sugar. I think the alcohol sugar might be the culprit for me. Thanks Nach.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear your research results. After I tried Bio's Quest bar the other day, I *researched this and I think it's the alcohol sugar which gets to a lot of people.*
> ...


That was exactly my first thought before anything as well! I've noticed the quest bars have quite a bit of chemicals as well a the Alcohal sugars... If I take in anything early enough I won't bloat but at night or late night snack I feel much different upon waking - that uneasy unsettled feeling, well, like bloat  :Wink:  lol 

It will take some time for me to research this(but I'll do my best!)  :Smilie:  I'll pick up some of those think/thin/think thin bars whatever they are(I inow by the wrapper lol)and try and find some others... I love the reg cliff bars, too! But too much sugar... Luna bars?! It's been a while since I've looked...

Hey, I could use a hand with some cooking too!  :Wink:  haha 

Nach

----------


## RaginCajun

Check out Larabar, I think they are made from fruit, nuts, and whole foods

----------


## SlimmerMe

> That was exactly my first thought before anything as well! I've noticed the quest bars have quite a bit of chemicals as well a the Alcohal sugars... If I take in anything early enough I won't bloat but at night or late night snack I feel much different upon waking - that uneasy unsettled feeling, well, like bloat  lol 
> 
> It will take some time for me to research this(but I'll do my best!)  I'll pick up some of those think/thin/think thin bars whatever they are(I inow by the wrapper lol)and try and find some others... I love the reg cliff bars, too! But too much sugar... Luna bars?! It's been a while since I've looked...
> 
> Hey, I could use a hand with some cooking too!  haha 
> 
> Nach


Yea I love the Luna Bars too especially the lemon, I think. And at your risk if you want me to cook!! Looks like you have this down already. I wouldn't want to take you off track. I'm the one who needs a cook if the truth be known.  :Wink: 

And have you heard of NuGo SLim? Just looked into those online. Evidently no sugar alcohol and something like 15g protein and 3 of sugar but wonder how they taste...... 

Thanks Nach! Appreciate the help.





> Check out Larabar, I think they are made from fruit, nuts, and whole foods


Will do. I've seen these around and have wondered about them. Have you tried them? Good? 

THanks for the idea, Cajun! Keep 'em coming if you think of anymore. Appreciate it!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 33

*Cocoa snap, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder
coffee

Meal
eggs
bacon
coffee

Cliff Builder barresearching replacement

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike ride 35 minutes

Dog walk cool down, 20 minutes

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
cocoa nibs, homemade

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Grilled Salmon with cilantro sauce
Rice
Caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Hey SM, 

I have not - bug I did Just see a new bar(kinda like the one RC was describing) it's called a 'raw bar' -- may have another word(monster - raw monster bars)? I just saw them at the gym today and tried there cranberry coconut and it was awesome - I'll get those macros next time I'm in  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Is it think or Think slim? It's in a white wrapper and they're creamy peanut butter is awesome... I believe(don't quote me) 8ish G sugar?! That's better but I'd want lower too

----------


## GirlyGymRat



----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey SM, 
> 
> I have not - bug I did Just see a new bar(kinda like the one RC was describing) it's called a 'raw bar' -- may have another word(monster - raw monster bars)? I just saw them at the gym today and tried there cranberry coconut and it was awesome - I'll get those macros next time I'm in


Sounds yummy. I'll look into these asap. Plus I'm going to a major store to peel back some labels to read the fine print on a bunch of bars a bit later today..... 

Thanks for this lead, Nach. Appreciate it.




> 


Do you like these, Girly? 




> 


Thanks for this fine print. I note sugar alcohol which might be the culprit. Not 100% certain, but my guess. 

Thanks for chiming in Girly. Appreciate it!

----------


## NACH3

> 


Wasn't aware of the Alcohal sug either - thx Girly!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wasn't aware of the Alcohal sug either - thx Girly!


Yea, the fine print. Applies to all of life I suppose. 

Anyway. Bought a pile of bars. 

Atkins: 17 g protein. 1g sugar.

and...

Think Thin
PowerBar
PowerCrunch
Luna
and....another Quest Bar. But this time the white chocolate with raspberries just in case the chocolate cookie one I tried was not agreeable....and just in case it's not the sugar alcohol but in fact something else, I'll give it another shot. Who knows.

Keeping fingers crossed one or two or three work.

And Nach. Please. Next time your in the gym, could you please double check the specific brand of the raw bar from Monster please? I looked for it, looked online, but not clear as to what specific bar this is and I've been thinking about it all day....

Thanks. SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 34* 

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Cliff Builder Bar--shopping for an alternative

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad 
with egg, onions, pecans
Pinot Grigio

Cocoa snap, homemade
coconut oil
cocoa powder

----------


## RaginCajun

hey betty crocker, instead of buying protein bars, why not just make your own?

you are already making muffins and chocolate delights, why not find/tweak some recipes out there to fit your needs?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hey betty crocker, instead of buying protein bars, why not just make your own?
> 
> you are already making muffins and chocolate delights, why not find/tweak some recipes out there to fit your needs?


You're reading my mind....Was thinking this earlier today. This exact thing. So. Now I need to search some recipes and tweak and make so delicious you'll be begging me for the secret ingredient. 

Let's see. Cocoa powder. Coconut oil. Almonds. Oats? Whey? 

hmmmm..... if you've got any ideas, please share. 

Thanks Cajun.

Betty

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 35

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
SlimmerMe's Pancakes
topped with plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Dog walk, 20 minute cool down

Meal
Salad
with egg
dressing
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

cocoa snap, homemade
cocoa powder
coconut oil

Possible snack
Plain greek yogurt
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

> DAY 35
> 
> Meal
> Kashi Go Lean cereal
> skim milk
> coffee
> 
> Meal
> SlimmerMe's Pancakes
> ...


What kind of dog do you have? I love taking my pit for walks in the evening. Gets the night cardio done and he just loves getting out for those walks

----------


## RaginCajun

> You're reading my mind....Was thinking this earlier today. This exact thing. So. Now I need to search some recipes and tweak and make so delicious you'll be begging me for the secret ingredient. 
> 
> Let's see. Cocoa powder. Coconut oil. Almonds. Oats? Whey? 
> 
> hmmmm..... if you've got any ideas, please share. 
> 
> Thanks Cajun.
> 
> Betty


you don't know all of my voodoo hoodoo!  :Party Smiley TAP: 

i will do some searching around. youtube and the recipe section here are great starts

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What kind of dog do you have? I love taking my pit for walks in the evening. Gets the night cardio done and he just loves getting out for those walks


A cousin many think are a pit, but not. Boston Bull Terrier. They don't know when to stop and never have and never will. They pull and fly with lightening speed.




> you don't know all of my voodoo hoodoo! 
> 
> i will do some searching around. youtube and the recipe section here are great starts


I shake my head and can only imagine. Thing is, you don't know my voodoo either. And I know this up close and personal so.....

And can't wait to hear what you find. We are a picky sort. The bar's gotta melt down our throats and out the door for another round of cardio....

----------


## Bio-Active

> A cousin many think are a pit, but not. Boston Bull Terrier. They don't know when to stop and never have and never will. They pull and fly with lightening speed. I shake my head and can only imagine. Thing is, you don't know my voodoo either. And I know this up close and personal so..... And can't wait to hear what you find. We are a picky sort. The bar's gotta melt down our throats and out the door for another round of cardio....


 I bought a harness for mine to teach him not to pull cause yeah he would pull my arms off at first. The harness goes over his nose and pulls his head down if he pulls. It worked like magic. Immediately he stopped pulling and after a week or two I was able to get him trained on a reg leash

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK FIVE UPDATE*

*Total lost since beginning of challenge 10.2

counting 5.2 (since challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

**OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 5.2 pounds off*
_

_NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
3'x upper workout, free-weights

Thanks for your encouragement and thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I bought a harness for mine to teach him not to pull cause yeah he would pull my arms off at first. The harness goes over his nose and pulls his head down if he pulls. It worked like magic. Immediately he stopped pulling and after a week or two I was able to get him trained on a reg leash


Yea, I bet it did train him. Good idea. And yea any bull breed can pull so hard I've never seen anything like it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I shake my head and can only imagine. Thing is, you don't know my voodoo either. And I know this up close and personal so.....


Touchè




> *WEEK FIVE UPDATE*
> 
> *Total lost since beginning of challenge 10.2
> 
> counting 5.2 (since challenging pre-Christmas scale number)
> 
> **OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 5.2 pounds off*
> _
> 
> ...



BAM, right on target with a pound down every week!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Touchè
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAM, right on target with a pound down every week!


Yep! Slow wins this race. That's what I say....

Thanks Cajun. 

And. Made a protein bar but haven't tasted it yet. Will tomorrow. If I take a nip now, I might not finish nipping.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 36

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
SlimmerMe's Pancakes
topped with plain greek yogurt
sugar free syrup

Cardio: Speed walk, 30 minutes

Dog walk, 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, peppers
green beans
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, peppers
banana, pineapple
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 37

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Protein Bar, homemade
egg
cocoa powder, coconut oil
vanilla whey 
kashi go lean cereal
almonds

CARDIO: Speed walk, 30 minutes

Dog walk, 15 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, peppers, pineapple, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Your killin it girl! 

Ooh I would love to hear the 'secret ingredient' when discovered  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I'll send you what I whipped up. Hold tight.

----------


## tarmyg

Easiest Protein Bar I ever made was:

1 scoop Protein Powder, 2 tbps Peanut Butter, Some Heavy Cream. Form bars and put in the fridge. Takes 10 min to make.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ oh yes!! thanks for reminding me. I forgot the whey!!

And thanks for this idea too, tarmyg. Sounds yummy,

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 38

*Meal
Protein Bar, homemade with
egg
cocoa powder, coconut oil
vanilla whey 
kashi go lean cereal
almonds
^^ all made, then frozen
then melted and stirred into bowl of plain greek yogurt

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk, 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
2 lobster tails
baked potato
with a bit of bacon bits and scallions
Pinot Grigio

----------


## BG

Again, well done !

----------


## RaginCajun

> DAY 38 Meal Protein Bar, homemade with egg cocoa powder, coconut oil vanilla whey kashi go lean cereal almonds ^^ all made, then frozen then melted and stirred into bowl of plain greek yogurt Meal Kashi Go Lean cereal skim milk coffee CARDIO: Speed walk, 30 minutes Meal Grilled chicken caesar salad ice-tea sugar free WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round Chest Overhead Press Overhead fly to the side Overhead fly Push-ups, 50 sissy-style Bent over rows Military Press side lateral biceps hammers triceps Meal 2 lobster tails baked potato with a bit of bacon bits and scallions Pinot Grigio






Mmmmmmmmmm Lobster!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Again, well done !


Thanks for your support, BG! And thanks for popping in. 




> Mmmmmmmmmm Lobster!


Yep. Mmmmmmmmm.....sweet. Thanks Cajun~~

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 38

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
1/2 Protein Bar, homemade with
egg
cocoa powder, coconut oil
vanilla whey 
kashi go lean cereal, oats
almonds
^^ all made, then frozen
then melted and stirred into bowl of plain greek yogurt

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Dog walk, 30 minutes

1/2 Protein bar, homemade 

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled salmon
topped with cilantro sauce
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Made some more of those chocolate delights but added in some peanut butter powder, not too shabby!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Made some more of those chocolate delights but added in some peanut butter powder, not too shabby!


Now I'm going to be thinking about that all night long....crunch crunch...yum. 

What kind of peanut butter?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 39

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
1/2 Protein Bar, homemade with
egg
cocoa powder, coconut oil
vanilla whey 
kashi go lean cereal, oats
almonds
^^ all made, then frozen
then melted and stirred into bowl of plain greek yogurt

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Grilled salmon
topped with cilantro sauce
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Now I'm going to be thinking about that all night long....crunch crunch...yum. What kind of peanut butter?


I used this but will be playing around some natty crunchy pb soon!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I used this but will be playing around some natty crunchy pb soon!


Thanks. Looking forward to finding some natty pb. I bet the chocolate delights ooze with the pb. Great idea. Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 40

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Protein Bar, homemade

HIGH SPEED CARDIO: Bike for 30 minutes

Dog walk, 20 minutes

Meal
Pork loin
salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
1/2 protein bar, homemade
Pinot Grigio

----------


## bigdil511

> Thanks. Looking forward to finding some natty pb. I bet the chocolate delights ooze with the pb. Great idea. Thanks Cajun!


If there is trader joes near you, I buy the organic trader joes brand unsalted peanut butter, it's delicious.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> If there is trader joes near you, I buy the organic trader joes brand unsalted peanut butter, it's delicious.


Thanks for the tip bigdil511. Next time I'm near one, I'll grab a jar or two.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 41

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Tuna with a bit of mayo
lettuce
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, pepper, pineapple, banana
Rice
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Chicken kabob
onions, pepper, banana, pineapple
rice
Pinot Grigio

NOTE: TOMORROW IS HALF-WAY....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK SIX UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge 12.4

counting only 7.4 for this challenge (since challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 7.4 pounds off


*NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
3'x upper workout, free-weights

THIS IS THE HALF-WAY point. Going for 12.6 in the next 6 weeks. And yes, I know. I reach for the stars. May as well. 

And just pushed through a major set-point. Feelin' good. Feelin' real good. Lost a size already. 

Thank to everyone for your continued support, tips and encouragement...

.....and thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## RaginCajun

So happy to hear the continuous positive updates!!!

 :0jackson:  :Bbballoonbunch:  : 1076:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> So happy to hear the continuous positive updates!!!



THANK YOU!! And I see somebody making pancakes? Or tortillas? Love your dance moves. Quite impressive. 

Appreciate your support so so much, Cajun. 

SM, aka Betty

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 42

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Tuna with a bit of mayo
lettuce
ice-tea sugar free

Luna Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken fajita...no tortila
crispy onions
lettuce and itty bitty sour cream. Not even a dollop.
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken fajita, no tortilla
crispy onions
lettuce, itty bit of shredded cheese
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 43

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Power Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Smoked salmon
with lime
and capers
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Quiche Loraine
salad
Pinot Grigio

Possible meal
Plain greek yogurt with
chocolate nibs, homemade

----------


## NACH3

Your on the Horse... Ridin' high  :Smilie:  

Keep doing your thang, Your doing great... And I don't see why you won't reach that goal or even blast it!! 

When are you going to incorporate lower body? If you want to write out a plan and your goals for your legs/booty/and hammies -- I'd be glad to help  :Smilie:  just a thought(I know you know what your doing) Missy! 

Nach

----------


## ghettoboyd

very nice log...im impressed with your dedication and results thus far...keep owning it, you got this easy peezy slim...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Your on the Horse... Ridin' high  
> 
> Keep doing your thang, Your doing great... And I don't see why you won't reach that goal or even blast it!! *THANKS!!* 
> 
> When are you going to incorporate lower body? *I've been anticipating this question from you!!* *And I haven't forgotten but just need to get psyched for it and figure out what to do*. If you want to write out a plan and your goals for your legs/booty/and hammies -- I'd be glad to help  *would love to know and think you might have posted this already but might help to post again to make sure I get this right....* just a thought(I know you know what your doing) Missy! *Thanks*
> 
> Nach


THanks Nach and like i said, I've been wondering when you might comment re: lower workout. I know overdue. And yes, I'd love a quick tip sheet. Please. Again. 

I do ride my bike and get a great workout. But know I need to ramp it up. The baby step needs to be taken.

Thanks so much for your help, Nach. Appreciate it.

SM




> very nice log..*THANKS!* im impressed with your dedication and results thus far.* APPRECIATE IT!.*.keep owning it *WILL DO,* you got this easy peezy slim...


Thanks for your support and encouragement and thanks for popping in Ghettoboyd. Appreciate it.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 44

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Chocolate muffin, homemade 
egg, coconut oil, almond flour, flaxseed
splash of heavy cream
cup of java

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 30 minutes

Chocolate delight snap, homemade 
coconut oil, cocoa powder
added natty peanut butter 

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Pork Tenderloin

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

> THanks Nach and like i said, I've been wondering when you might comment re: lower workout. I know overdue. And yes, I'd love a quick tip sheet. Please. Again. 
> 
> I do ride my bike and get a great workout. But know I need to ramp it up. The baby step needs to be taken.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help, Nach. Appreciate it.
> 
> SM
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be glad to help!  :Smilie:  we'll figure out what you really want and go from there! I'm sure you know what you want so that's the next step - then getting you your results! 

I'll pop back in tomorrow - I'm beat no sleep last night :/

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'd be glad to help!  we'll figure out what you really want and go from there! I'm sure you know what you want so that's the next step - then getting you your results! 
> 
> I'll pop back in tomorrow - I'm beat no sleep last night :/


Thanks Nach and hope you got some good sleep. Sleep is paramount. 

And what do I want? Every girls dream. Tighter bottom, tighter thighs. And for now, no machines will be included. I have an on the road, at home, routine I do. Like on all fours, side-leg lifts, kick-backs, kick up like a plate on my foot. Plus while standing, high leg lifts like marching in place. Things like this. My standard schtick. 

It's the squats which seem to throw me off so if you have any source for a video, I'd love to know. And lunges. Have to admit, for some reason, just don't like them. And dead lifts. I feel these are more for fun. They stretch my hamstrings and not much more. I've looked at tons of videos on dead lifts, even started a thread here in the workout forum a few years ago asking about dead lifts. As a matter of fact, I also include dead lifts in between my upper body workout movements for a little breather but simply don't include dead lifts on my workout list since I feel they're more of a hamstring massage. Even when I had a trainer, same thing re: dead lifts. No matter the barbell weight, I pretty much just went through the motion for... zen.

And my calves. Very developed. A BB's dream. If anything, I'd love to tone, not build my calves. Same with everything else. I have the stuff. Just want to tighten it up.

Thanks Nach. Hope some of this gives you some ideas....TAKE your time. If I've waited this long, I want this to be on your clock. 

Appreciate this a lot.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 45*

Chocolate delight snap, homemade 
coconut oil, cocoa powder
added natty peanut butter 
coffee

Meal
eggs
sausage

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Dog walk, 20 minutes

Chocolate delight snap, homemade 
coconut oil, cocoa powder
added natty peanut butter 

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 Baked Potato
String Beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 46

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Power Crunch Bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Tuna with a bit of mayo
cashews
pickles
ice-tea sugar free

cashews

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
Abs- crunches

Meal
Quiche Loraine
Salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hvd!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hvd!


You too Girly girl! 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 47

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Eggs
bacon

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Dog walk 20 minutes

Meal
Smoked salmon
capers
ice-tea sugar free

Protein bar batter

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 48

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, homemade
with egg, whey, coconut oil, kashi go lean
cocoa powder, natty peanut butter
plain greek yogurt

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Snack
Natty peanut butter 

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs-crunches

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
green beans
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/2 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

how are those weights treating you?

are you doing the same weight (weights) each week or are they gradually moving higher?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> how are those weights treating you? *fine...*
> 
> are you doing the same weight (weights) each week or are they gradually moving higher?


Good question and was thinking this exact thing yesterday. I need to start upping a bit. 

Thanks for reminding me, Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK SEVEN UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge 12.8

counting only 7.4 for this challenge (since challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 7.8 pounds off


*NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
3'x upper workout, free-weights

Lower body workout will be included this upcoming week. 
*
*Feelin' real good. Lost a size already.* 

*Thanks to each and every one of you for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You are doing awesome!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You are doing awesome!!!


Thanks for your support Girlyl! Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 49

*Meal
Protein bar, homemade
with egg, whey, coconut oil, kashi go lean
cocoa powder, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Meal
Caesar salad with grilled chicken
diet coke

Snack
Natty peanut butter 

Meal
bit of Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
bit of green beans
Pinot Grigio

bit of protein bar, homemade

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 50

*Meal
Protein bar, homemade
with egg, whey, coconut oil, kashi go lean
cocoa powder, natty peanut butter
coffee

Atkins protein bar

Meal
Protein bar, homemade
with egg, whey, coconut oil, kashi go lean
cocoa powder, natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob
with onions, pepper, pineapple and banana
Rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*50 DAY UPDATE**

Started this challenge 50 days ago. Challenge: lose 20 pounds in 12 weeks.

**Since the beginning of the challenge: Total lost 14 pounds. 

I started between Christmas and New Years. I stopped in my tracks to get back on track. 

NOTES:

Slow wins this race. Slow and steady and consistency and making good, better, best choices.

I pick what I know I'll stick to. 

Baby steps-- which circles back to slow wins the race.

And although since the beginning, I've lost 14 pounds, I am only counting 9 pounds. Reason? I want to challenge myself to take 20 off the pre-Christmas scale number, not post Christmas scale number. So on that note: 

Official count: 9 pounds off.

Total cardios: 64
Total upper body workouts: 18 (3 per week, started 2nd week)

Created my own protein bar recipe.

COMING SOON: Lower body workout. (Possibly tomorrow)

Thanks for your encouragement, your support and super duper tips.

Thanks for following~

~SlimmerMe


*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 51

*Meal
Protein Bar, homemade with
egg, cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, kashi go lean cereal, almonds
natty peanut butter

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk, 30 minutes

Natty Peanut Butter

Meal
Grilled chicken
bit of rice, banana, pineapple
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Standing side leg lift
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Chicken parmesan
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Badass Missy!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Badass Missy!


 :Smilie:  Thanks Nach!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 52

*Natty Peanut Butter
coffee

Meal
Chocolate delight homemade with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, almond slivers
natty peanut butter

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 45 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 53

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, almond slivers
natty peanut butter

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk 

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes.

Meal
Smoked salmon
capers, lime

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 54

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, almond slivers
natty peanut butter

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk 

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes.

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
diet coke

Plain greek yogurt
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 55

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, almond slivers
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Meal
Tuna with bit of mayo
ice-tea, sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Dead Lifts
Standing side leg lift
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk 

Plain Greek Yogurt
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

> DAY 55
> 
> Meal
> Chocolate delight homemade
> cocoa powder, coconut oil
> whey, almond slivers
> natty peanut butter on top
> coffee
> 
> ...


I'm exhausted just reading your workout!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm exhausted just reading your workout!


Thanks Bio, but I bet nothing like yours!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK EIGHT UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge 15 pounds

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 10 pounds off

** I'm half-way towards my goal **

Slow wins the race...Feelin' good. Real good....

*NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
1 upper workout with free-weights
2 lower body workouts

Lost a good size already--

Thanks to each and every one of you for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEK EIGHT UPDATE**
> 
> Total lost since beginning of challenge 15 pounds
> 
> (challenging pre-Christmas scale number)
> 
> OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 10 pounds off
> 
> ** I'm half-way towards my goal **
> ...


Lost a lot of size already, woooooo hoooooooooo!!!!

 :0ae86hump: 

Keep it up the positive work!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Lost a lot of size already, woooooo hoooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up the positive work!!!


Thanks so so much, Cajun!! Appreciate it. And thanks for reading the fine print!  :Winken':

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 56

Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, whey
almond slivers
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

** OFFICIAL CHEAT --- waited until I got half-way to my goal **

** MEXICAN EXTREME **


*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 57

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, whey
almond slivers
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

> *DAY 56
> 
> Meal
> Chocolate delight homemade
> cocoa powder, coconut oil, whey
> almond slivers
> natty peanut butter on top
> coffee
> 
> ...


I had one too(Mexican) not long ago  :Smilie:  

Very exciting to hear you've lost 'a lot of size' ALREADY! Slow and steady wins this race! Great work SM! 

Nach

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope you enjoyed your nachos, Nach, or whatnot, as much as I did. Thanks so much for your support! Yep. Slow and steady. Appreciate it.  :Smilie: 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 58

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, whey
almond slivers
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Dog walk for 40 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
1/3 baked potato
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Love to see your steadiness 

Heed on!

Question: Any salsa dancing with all that Mexican fiesta?!?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Love to see your steadiness *THANKS!! CAJUN!*
> 
> Heed on! *WILL DO!*
> 
> Question: Any salsa dancing with all that Mexican fiesta?!?


hmmmm....readin' my mind? 

Thanks Cajun.

----------


## RaginCajun

> hmmmm....readin' my mind? Thanks Cajun.


Yes, yes indeed 

I can feel those vibes or whatever ya wanna call it.

Voodoo hoodoo!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 59

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg, whey
pecan chips
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Atkins protein bar

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
Skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk for 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Dead Lifts
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
Floor- inner thigh lifts
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yes, yes indeed 
> 
> I can feel those vibes or whatever ya wanna call it.
> 
> Voodoo hoodoo!!!!


Well it's workin' and not surprised.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well it's workin' and not surprised.


Me either!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Me either!


And. Ditto.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 59

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg, whey
pecan chips
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Quest Bar, yes, tried again. Seemed fine. Raspberry.

CARDIO: Speed walk for 35 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Salmon with cilantro sauce
Rice
Caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 60

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg, whey
pecan chips
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Meal
Plain Greek yogurt
bits of chocolate delight

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 40 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Meal
salad with whole egg
onions, bits of real bacon

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs, 50 crunches

Meal
Salmon with cilantro sauce
Rice
Caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 61

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg, whey
pecan chips
natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Meal
Eggs
Sausage
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Dead Lifts
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
Floor- inner thigh lifts
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## almostgone

> *DAY 60
> 
> *Meal
> Chocolate delight homemade
> cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg, whey
> pecan chips
> natty peanut butter on top
> coffee
> 
> ...



BG got me hooked on the Greek yogurt a while back. I buy the large containers of Chobani plain and usually throw a little cinnamon and Splenda at it or a tsp. of sugar free chocolate syrup. Actually isn't too bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

Ramped up the weights yet missy?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> BG got me hooked on the Greek yogurt a while back. I but the large contsiners of Chobani plain and usually throw a little cinnamon and Splenda at it or a tsp. of sugar free chocolate syrup. Actually isn't too bad.


Yep. I've bought many a plenty big plain Chobani's too. Great texture. Plus do the splenda. But now I have a new idea. Sugar free chocolate syrup!! Yum. THANKS! Great tip

Appreciate it, AlmostGone.

SM






> Ramped up the weights yet missy?


Not really and I know I need to ramp it up. Thanks for reminding me Cajun!

Appreciate you staying on top of me! 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK NINE UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge 12.6 pounds

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 7.6 pounds off

Slow wins the race...

*NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
Total 3 workouts:
1 upper body
2 lower body 

Lost a good size already--

Thanks to each and every one of you for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

SlimmerMe

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 62

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
skim milk

Atkins protein bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

End of week cheat:
Small cheeseburger
fries
diet coke

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 63

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Chocolate delight, homemade

Meal
Chicken salad
diet coke

Dog walk for 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> *WEEK NINE UPDATE**
> 
> Total lost since beginning of challenge 12.6 pounds
> 
> (challenging pre-Christmas scale number)
> 
> OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 7.6 pounds off
> 
> Slow wins the race...
> ...


wow, has it already been nine weeks?

just seems like yesterday!

let me know when i need to bust out the whip again!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> wow, has it already been nine weeks?
> 
> just seems like yesterday!
> 
> let me know when i need to bust out the whip again!!!


Yep. Nine. And I ramped it up today. Thanks Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 64

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Meal
Quiche Lorraine
salad with beets
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Chocolate delight, homemade

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs, 50 crunches
(ramped it up)

Possible
Plain greek yogurt
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

Hell yeah.... Your doing great SM! 

How's the leg w/o's coming along? Looks good for shaping & separation  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hell yeah.... Your doing great SM! 
> 
> How's the leg w/o's coming along? Looks good for shaping & separation


Thanks Nach. Just did a lower body workout today–– and just about to post it. Comin' along fine. Especially the squats.

Appreciate your support!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 65

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Meal
Chocolate muffin, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg
golden flaxseed, almond flour
almond slices, pure cocoa nibs
splash of heavy cream
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Standing side leg lift
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
Floor- inner thigh lifts
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Chicken kabob 
pineapple, onion
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 66

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, almonds
smidgen of natty peanut butter on top

CARDIO: Speed walk 40 minutes

Dog walk 20 minutes

Almonds

Meal
Smoked salmon
lime, capers
ice- tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice, pineapple
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 67

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, almonds
smidgen of natty peanut butter on top

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Chicken salad
diet coke

Dog walk 25 minutes

Ingredients making chocolate delight

Meal
Spinach salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

How was the spinach salad?

Did you use the recipe I posted?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How was the spinach salad?
> 
> Did you use the recipe I posted?


Delicious. But nope, not exactly. But I might sometime soon. Thanks, Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 68

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 
coffee

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes
Dog walk 15 minutes

Meal
Eggs
sausage
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK TEN UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge 14.6 pounds

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 9.6 pounds off

Slow and steady wins the race...
*
NOTES: 
Total of 7 cardios this week
Total 3 workouts:
2 upper body
1 lower body 

Lost a good size already--

Thanks for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 69

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 
coffee

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 30 minutes

Meal
Ground beef patty
slice of swiss cheese
diet coke

CARDIO #2: Bike for 25 minutes

Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 

Dog walk 30 minutes

Meal
Salad
eggs
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

3 cardios in one day, looks like the SM of old!

Tear it up doll!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Tear it up doll!


WILL DO! Thanks Cajun!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 70

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 
coffee

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
diet coke

Brisk dog walk 30 minutes

Meal
Quiche Lorraine
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 71

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, sliced almonds
whey, natty peanut butter 
coffee

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike ride 25 minutes

Meal
Ground beef patty
slice swiss cheese
onions, dill pickle
diet coke

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO #2: Bike ride 30 minutes

Dog stroll for 20 minutes

smidgen of natty peanut butter

Almonds

Meal
Salad with 2 eggs
bit of croutons 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 72

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
Skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey protein, sliced almonds
cocoa nibs, natty peanut butter
ice-tea, sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs, 50 crunches

Meal
Grilled salmon with cilantro sauce
rice
caesar salad with too many croutons
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

That grilled salmon meal sounds yummy! Keep up the hard work, you are kicking some arse there doll!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> That grilled salmon meal sounds yummy! Keep up the hard work, you are kicking some arse there doll!


Had some more salmon tonight. Thanks so much, Cajun. Appreciate you being here.
SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 73

*Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey protein, sliced almonds
cocoa nibs, natty peanut butter
coffee

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike ride 30 minutes

Meal
Ground beef patty
slice swiss cheese
lettuce, tomato, onion
diet coke

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO #2: Bike ride 30 minutes

Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey, sliced almonds, natty peanut butter
ice-tea sugar free

Dog stroll for 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled salmon with cilantro sauce
rice
caesar salad 
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

10 wks down... Damn I miss anything! 

You sure are kickin' arse 'Missy' keep it coming!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 10 wks down... Damn I miss anything! 
> 
> You sure are kickin' arse 'Missy' keep it coming!


Thanks Nach. Slow and steady, it is.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 74

*Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey protein, sliced almonds
cocoa nibs, natty peanut butter
coffee

Another chocolate delight
bit of natty almond butter

CARDIO: Speed walk for 25 minutes

Meal
Chicken salad
lettuce, tomato, dill pickle
diet coke

Brisk dog walk 20 minutes

Bit of natty almond butter

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs, 50 crunches

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
bit of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 75

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
Skim milk
coffee

1/2-protein bar

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike ride 35 minutes

Post cardio shake
Whey
raspberries

Dog stroll for 20 minutes

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/4 baked potato
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Standing side leg lift
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
Floor- inner thigh lifts
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback
Floor- hip raises

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
Green beans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK ELEVEN UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge...14.6 pounds

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 9.6 pounds off

Slow and steady wins the race...

NOTES: 
Total of 9 cardios this week
Total 3 workouts:
2 upper body
1 lower body 

Lost a good size already

Thanks for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 76

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean Cereal
Skim milk
coffee

Natty peanut butter

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Chocolate delight, homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil
whey protein, sliced almonds
cocoa nibs, natty peanut butter
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Pork Tenderloin
green beans
1/2 baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Dang, been tearing it up!

Go head with your bad self!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Dang, been tearing it up!
> 
> Go head with your bad self!


Okie dokie. If you so say so, I will! Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 77

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Another chocolate delight

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey protein
raspberries

Dog walk for 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice- tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken kabob
pineapple, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 78

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

Another chocolate delight

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice- tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
^^ did a twist movement on most
abs, 50 crunches

Meal
Chicken kabob
pineapple, banana
rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 79

*Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter on top
coffee

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 35 minutes

Meal
Ground beef patty
slice of swiss cheese
dill pickle, sliced onions
diet coke

HiGH INTENSITY CARDIO #2: Bike for 35 minutes

Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter 
almond butter on top
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO # 3: Speed walk 30 minutes

Think Thin small nibbles

Meal
Quiche Lorraine
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 80

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Eggs
Bacon

HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO: Bike for 45 minutes

Post cardio shake
whey
raspberries

Dog stroll for 20 minutes

Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Salad with egg
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 81

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Another chocolate delight with
plain greek yogurt

Atkins protein bar

CARDIO: Speed walk 22 minutes

Meal
Kashi Go Lean
skim milk

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 82
*
Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Another chocolate delight

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Push-ups, 50 sissy-style
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
abs, 50 crunches

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement
Squats
Plié up and down
Plié on toes up and down
Standing side leg lift
Floor- side leg lifts
Floor- bent leg lift
Floor- side leg circles
Floor- inner thigh lifts
All fours, kickback 
All fours, side leg lift
All fours, bent leg lift
All fours, donkey kickback

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> DAY 82 Meal Chocolate delight homemade cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites whey, natty peanut butter coffee Another chocolate delight Meal Kashi Go Lean cereal skim milk CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes Meal Grilled chicken caesar salad ice-tea sugar free WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round Chest Overhead Press Overhead fly to the side Overhead fly Push-ups, 50 sissy-style Bent over rows Military Press side lateral biceps hammers triceps abs, 50 crunches WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 20 counts each movement Squats Plié up and down Plié on toes up and down Standing side leg lift Floor- side leg lifts Floor- bent leg lift Floor- side leg circles Floor- inner thigh lifts All fours, kickback All fours, side leg lift All fours, bent leg lift All fours, donkey kickback Meal Grilled chicken caesar salad Pinot Grigio



Wow, now that is getting after it doll!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow, now that is getting after it doll!


Love hearing this! Thanks Cajun.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*12 WEEK CHALLENGE RESULTS*

*Goal: to loose 20 pounds in 12 weeks
Started between Christmas and New Years to get back on track
*
*The first few pounds came off fast. The rest? Slow and steady.*

I repeat to lurkers. Slow and steady wins this race and obviously I wish otherwise but it's the truth and the best way to look better. Real pounds off, lean mass on. There's a difference. 

A couple tidbits:
Had not seen a friend of mine for weeks. She is bone thin. The other day she said, "Hey skinny." This was music to my ears. And trust me, I still need to lose numerical weight-- but my body does look different.

Another one. Yesterday I saw a friend who hadn't seen me since Christmas. She's a tough critic. She said, "Looks like you haven't had a thing to eat since I last saw you." This turned my lips up.

And clothes. All those "what if and when I lose weight" clothes we have piled in the closet. Well let me put it this way. I'm shopping in my own closet. And it feels good.

Summary:

Slow and steady wins the race. And this race will be continued.
Baby steps. There's no need to wait. Jump in and get going. 
Support from others helps a lot. It keeps us in check.
Logging in every single day makes us think twice.

I picked foods which I knew I'd like. Picked foods I knew I'd stick to. There's no point otherwise imo. There are too many choices out there to pick good, better, best.

For example, I was eating the wrong protein bars and the members came in, caught me, and set me straight. This challenged me to come up with my own recipe which I did and I swear it's made all the difference in the world. And what a delight.

The members have also stayed on top of me regarding my workouts. This is something I resist. I much rather hop on my bike and have fun versus pounding barbells. But thing is, I needed to do it and we want to keep our skin tight.

Members have cheered me along the way. You have helped me more than you could ever know. And I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I plan to continue to reach my goal since remember: slow and steady wins the race.

*TOTAL LOST 14.6 pounds (most unreported: 17 pounds but reporting today's number)

pre-scale Christmas weight: 9.6 pounds (most unreported: 12 but reporting today's number)

Lost a good size. On the edge of losing another. 
*
*12 weeks...84 days*

*Total cardios: 103 (Speed walks. High intensity bike. Fasted cardio.)

Total workouts: 30 ( 3 x week starting week three)
*
*To be continued. Gotta push through this set-point.

And a special thanks to each and everyone of you for your tips, support and encouragement.

And thanks for following.....

SlimmerMe*

----------


## Bio-Active

Good job SM. Sounds like you did great and really the pounds don't matter it's if your happy with what you accomplished and it sounds like you are  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Love reading your progress!!! Excellent!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Good job SM. Sounds like you did great and really the pounds don't matter it's if your happy with what you accomplished and it sounds like you are


Thanks so much Bio and thanks for your support and tips and especially for catching my protein bar choice. This made a difference as it forced me to come up with something better so I truly appreciate it!

SM




> Love reading your progress!!! Excellent!


Thanks so much Girlygirl and I've always called you Girlygirl for some reason. Glad you enjoyed reading this. I appreciate your support!

SM

----------


## DCI

Great job SM serious dedication right there  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE: I'm continuing my challenge.

And if it seems I skipped a day or two, as in jumping from day 82 to day 85, I miscounted a couple days in my log and didn't want to edit to correct a bunch of logs thereafter.

So on that note, I plan to continue until I reach my goal. At such point, I'll reassess and go from there.

DAY 85

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Another chocolate delight

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Dog stroll for 35 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great job SM serious dedication right there


Thanks so much DCI. Appreciate hearing this!

SM

----------


## NACH3

Great job SM!!!  :Smilie: 

I had a great time following and will continue to do so! You've done more than great... And I see you will blast these goals outta the water! 

Well done, Missy! 

Nach

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Great job SM!!! 
> 
> I had a great time following and will continue to do so! You've done more than great... And I see you will blast these goals outta the water! 
> 
> Well done, Missy! 
> 
> Nach


Thanks a bunch Nach! I especially thank you for staying on top of me re: my workouts. Your tips and nudging helped to push me along and now I'm in the habit. So I really appreciate it.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 86

*Meal
Chocolate delight homemade
cocoa powder, coconut oil, egg whites
whey, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Lobster tail
baked potato 
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks so much Bio and thanks for your support and tips and especially for catching my protein bar choice. This made a difference as it forced me to come up with something better so I truly appreciate it! SM Thanks so much Girlygirl and I've always called you Girlygirl for some reason. Glad you enjoyed reading this. I appreciate your support! SM


this is what we do for each other. Keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

> Thanks a bunch Nach! I especially thank you for staying on top of me re: my workouts. Your tips and nudging helped to push me along and now I'm in the habit. So I really appreciate it.
> 
> SM


You are most welcome and so glad I could help!  :Smilie:  

As Bio stated we are all here for one another!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Fabulous!!!

Just fabulous!!!

----------


## tbody66

Slimmer, can I just come train with you and you feed me?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Fabulous!!!
> 
> Just fabulous!!!


Your cheering me along helped me more than you could ever know! Your enthusiasm, your support, your tips and staying on top of me-- especially nudging me to ramp it up. Take it up a notch. Keep going. And I thank you and truly appreciate it Cajun.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer, can I just come train with you and you feed me?


Well well well. Lookie here. I'll train, you feed. Are you here or just drifting by....

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 87

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk

Meal
plain greek yogurt
tiny bit of chocolate delight nibs
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Salad
beef patty
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
salad
bite of beef patty
Pinot Grigio

----------


## tbody66

> Well well well. Lookie here. I'll train, you feed. Are you here or just drifting by....


I'm here (answer the door please, it's windy out here)!!! We can take turns training and feeding each other... how many calories does the only cardio I do burn?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm here (answer the door please, it's windy out here)!!! We can take turns training and feeding each other... how many calories does the only cardio I do burn?


Train, feed, train and feed. Back and forth. Cardio? Like what?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK Thirteen UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge...16.8 pounds

(but challenging pre-Christmas scale number, below)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 12.8 pounds off

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost almost 2 sizes already

Thanks for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

I see the numbers are getting greater!

How is your body responding to the weights?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WEEK Thirteen UPDATE Total lost since beginning of challenge...16.8 pounds (but challenging pre-Christmas scale number, below) OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 12.8 pounds off Slow and steady wins the race... Lost almost 2 sizes already Thanks for your continued support, tips and encouragement. And thanks for following... ...SlimmerMe


Yayyy!!!! 
The dress size change is incredible. Just a few pounds makes a huge difference for us gals!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I see the numbers are getting greater!
> 
> How is your body responding to the weights? Redistributed. Gotten comments about this very fact.


Yep. Numbers better today than yesterday. Thanks Cajun!






> Yayyy!!!! 
> The dress size change is incredible. Just a few pounds makes a huge difference for us gals!!!


No kidding. Makes an incredible difference to us. Thanks Girlygirl!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK Fourteen UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge...14.8 pounds

(but challenging pre-Christmas scale number, below)

OFFICIAL TOTAL COUNT: 9.8 pounds off

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost almost 2 sizes already

NOTE: will start logging in again every single day starting next week.

A tough critic asked how much I've lost. I said guess. They said at least 20 but more than likely 30.

Thanks for your continued support, tips and encouragement.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

continue to blast your goals!

always great to hear those comments!

keep on keeping on with your bad self!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Keep up the good work!

----------


## tbody66

Bump

----------


## SlimmerMe

> continue to blast your goals!
> 
> always great to hear those comments!
> 
> keep on keeping on with your bad self!!!


Yep. Love hearing those type of comments. Thanks Cajun! Will do.




> Keep up the good work!


Thanks for tarmyg. Appreciate you popping in!




> Bump


Bumpity bump. THanks Tbody!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEK 15*

*Day 105*

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar: 20g protein. 2g sugar

Chocolate delight 
with sliced almonds
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled shrimp
rice
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled shrimp
rice
sauteed spinach
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Wow 15 weeks already, still seems brand new!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow 15 weeks already, still seems brand new!


Yep. In a way, yes. Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 106

*Meal
Chocolate delight with sliced almonds
dollop of pure almond butter 
coffee

Meal
Kashi Go Lean
strawberries
skim milk

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Beef patty
salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Beef patty
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 107

*Meal
Kashi Go Lean
strawberries
skim milk

Meal
Pork chop
sweet potato souffle 
greens
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x50
Plié up and down x20
Plié on toes up and down x20
Floor- side leg lifts x20, x20
Floor- bent leg lift x20, 20
Floor- side leg circles x20, x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts x20
All fours, kickback x20, x20
All fours, side leg lift x20, x20
All fours, bent leg lift x20, x20
All fours, donkey kickback x20, x20
Floor- hip raises x20
Abs x50

CARDIO: Speed walk 23 minutes

Meal
plain greek yogurt
chocolate sugar free syrup
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 108

*Meal
Chocolate delight with sliced almonds
pure cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter 
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein 2g sugar

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled salmon
rice
salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled salmon
rice
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 109

*Meal
Chocolate delight with sliced almonds
pure cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter 
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein 2g sugar

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge: 15

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Official challenge count: 10 

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes already.

Thanks for your continued support.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Whoot whoot!

----------


## RaginCajun

Was wondering where you went!

Love the update!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Was wondering where you went! Love the update!


I was wondering as well!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Love this thread!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Whoot whoot!


Yep! Thanks girlygirl!




> Was wondering where you went!
> 
> Love the update!


I'm here. Thanks Cajun!




> I was wondering as well!


Nice. Thanks! GGR




> Love this thread!


Thanks akdanielle! Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge: 14.2

*(challenging below pre-Christmas scale number)*

Official challenge count: 9.2

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes already.

NOTE: will be logging in this week. Everyday. 

*Thanks for your continued support.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Chocolate delight 
natty almond butter
sliced almonds
coffee

Protein bar protein 30g, sugar 2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x50
Plié up and down x20
Plié on toes up and down x20
Floor- side leg lifts x20
Floor- bent leg lift x20, 20
Floor- side leg circles x20, x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts x20
All fours, kickback x20, x20
All fours, side leg lift x20, x20
All fours, bent leg lift x20, x20
All fours, donkey kickback x20, x20
Floor- hip raises x20
Dead lifts 50
Abs x50

CARDIO: Speed walk 23 minutes

Meal
plain greek yogurt
strawberrries

Cashews
cheese
diet coke

Meal
Grilled chicken
rice
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
strawberries
coffee

Protein bar protein 30g, sugar 2g

Almonds
diet coke

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Beef patty
salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
plain greek yogurt
strawberries
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Looking good and very consistent!

Keep on keeping on!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looking good and very consistent!
> 
> Keep on keeping on!


Thank you thank you. Yep. Slow and consistent again and again. Thanks Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
strawberries
coffee

Meal
plain greek yogurt
strawberries
ice-tea sugar free

Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter

Almonds
diet coke

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Beef patty
salad
Cabernet

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 


 :Welcome:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
strawberries
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar
diet coke

Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter

CARDIO: Speed walk 35 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
strawberries

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk 35 minutes

Cashews
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

What type of protein bars are you eating?

Are they tasty?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What type of protein bars are you eating?
> 
> Are they tasty?


"Pure Protein." I like the peanut butter chocolate--and-- the chocolate chip. Tasty enough when in a pinch.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge: 16

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Official challenge count: 11

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes already.

Thanks for your continued support.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Speed walk 35 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yesterday--

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
strawberries
coffee

Meal
Chicken salad
Pimento cheese
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: 35 minute speed walk

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x50

Meal
Crispy chicken
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Killer workout!

My legs were shaking just reading that!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Killer workout!
> 
> My legs were shaking just reading that!


It was a good one, I'll say that. And I really got into it. Actually did more than listed. In the zone, in the zone...Thanks Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi Go Lean cereal
skim milk
strawberries
coffee

Meal
Chicken salad
Pimento cheese
ice-tea sugar free

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights- 2x16 each round
Push-ups 
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
deadlifts
Abs x150

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 35 minute speed walk

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Chocolate delight
natty peanut butter

Protein bar 32g protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x50
push-ups x25

^^ all not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: 30 minute speed walk

Meal
Salad 
whole egg
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Love those first two meals  :Wink: 

Which reminds me, I need to make some

----------


## bikeral

SM is back. I need to read your new log.

----------


## RaginCajun

> SM is back. I need to read your new log.


Well look what the cat dragged in!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> sm is back. I need to read your new log.


  :Welcome:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Love those first two meals 
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to make some


Yep. Start stirring. Yum.




> SM is back. I need to read your new log.


Howdy bikeral! Thanks for stopping by!  :Welcome: 




> Well look what the cat dragged in!


 :Welcome: 




> 


 :Welcome:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: 20 minute speed walk

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge: 15.6

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Official challenge count: 10.6

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes.

Thanks for your continued support.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

Keep it up doll!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Keep it up doll!


Thank you Cajun! Sweet.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 20 minute speed walk

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Plain greek yogurt
strawberries
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Question, do you think you are eating enough?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Question, do you think you are eating enough?


Good question and probably not. Need to focus a bit more on good, better, best. Thanks for asking Cajun. Good catch.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Chocolate delight with
whey protein
sliced almonds
cocoa nibs
bit of natty peanut butter
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

Free form dancing for 10 minutes before workout

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights-2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
deadlifts
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order and many done with a twist

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 22 minute speed walk

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## RaginCajun

> Good question and probably not. Need to focus a bit more on good, better, best. Thanks for asking Cajun. Good catch.


I can bust out the whip again if need be, just say the word!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I can bust out the whip again if need be, just say the word!


But what's the word??  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Another UPDATE**

Total lost since beginning of challenge: 17.2

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Official challenge count: 12.2

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes.

Thanks for your continued support.

And thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Chicken salad
Tomato basil soup
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Chocolate delight with sliced almonds
diet coke

CARDIO: 20 minute speed walk

Meal
tiny fried chicken piece
bit of chicken salad
tomato basil soup
Pinot Grigio

----------


## bethdoth

I was thinking the same as Ragin. What is your TDEE and do you know how many calories a day you are consuming and the macro break down? You can't argue with results "2 sizes", just concerned that once you do reach your goal and start eating differently you will start to gain again?
I also wanted to ask about the Kashi GOlean, how does it taste?
Keep up the good work.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I was thinking the same as Ragin. What is your TDEE and do you know how many calories a day you are consuming and the macro break down? I confess I don't keep track of numbers as in calories or my TDEE or macros and haven't throughout this entire process. And I know most might cringe over this thought. My goal is to keep this as fun as possible so I know I'll do it. It's more of a lifestyle than anything else. A good, better, best kind of thing. You can't argue with results "2 sizes", just concerned that once you do reach your goal and start eating differently you will start to gain again? I hear you and Cajun loud and clear and will do something about this recent lack of eating enough. Appreciate you chiming in about this as well.
> I also wanted to ask about the Kashi GOlean, how does it taste? I like it. I switched to Kashi GoLean during my first challenge and haven't switched back since. Try it and let me know. I like the berry mix. Keep up the good work.


Thanks so much for your interest rhoag. I appreciate it a lot.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, or two. Protein 20g, sugar2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 20 minute speed walk

Meal
Baked chicken
feta and spinach
salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

yesterday's* UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 14.8

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 9.8

Slow and steady wins the race...

Lost 2 sizes
*Notes for this week: 
3 lower body workouts
1 upper body workout
Cardio every single day*

**Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

Well hello there missy!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I like your training schedule.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well hello there missy!


Howdy there Cajun!




> I like your training schedule.


Thanks GGR!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE

Since beginning of challenge lost: 13.8

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 8.8

* Slow and steady wins the race *

CARDIO EVERY SINGLE DAY FOR 150 DAYS 

Lost 2 sizes

Notes for this week: 
3 lower body workouts
7 cardios

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

I thought you were going to log in everyday?

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ You're right. I'll be back with yesterday and today. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

Yesterday~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Chocolate Delight 
natty peanut butter

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order 

Couple protein bars 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 22 minute speed walk

cashews
diet coke

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ You're right. I'll be back with yesterday and today. SM


I'm always right  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm always right


Yes indeedy.  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights-2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
deadlifts
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 20 minute speed walk

Cashews
sugar free soda

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## RaginCajun

Datta girl!

I had my whip and was looking for the word!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Datta girl!
> 
> I had my whip and was looking for the word!


I think you found the word. Starts with an "L" and ends with a "g" and three letters long.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: 20 minute pool jog

Cashews
sugar free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Floor- hip raises 2x20
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x25

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 20 minute pool jog

Meal
Baked chicken
feta and spinach
salad
ice-tea sugar free

Possible
plain greek yogurt
strawberrries
sip of pinot grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like you tore it up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ thanks Cajun! Appreciate your enthusiasm!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight
with sliced almonds, whey protein, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

couple protein bars 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: 25 minute pool jog

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Possible
Plain greek yogurt
strawberries
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight
with sliced almonds, whey protein, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

couple protein bars 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: 25 minute pool jog

Protein bar
sugar free soda

Dog stroll 20 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 14.6

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 9.6
**
Slow and steady...

Lost 2 sizes
**
Notes: 3 workouts
2 lower body
1 upper body 

Cardio every single day

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight
with sliced almonds, whey protein, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: 22 minute speed walk

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

Looking good doll!

Do you add any sprints to your workouts?

I would like to see one sprint workout a week in there if you can fit if

----------


## bethdoth

Why do you limit cardio to normally less than 25 minutes? I know slow and steady, but more burns more.

----------


## SlimmerMe

to Cajun: Sprints? Will do sprint pool laps. Coming soon. Real soon. Almost swam laps today. Good idea. Thanks!

to rhoag: 25 minutes, more or less. Sometimes more, sometimes less depending on where and what and such. Maybe I need a day or two off. Haven't missed a day of cardio in 6 months. Not one day. Thinking it might be time. Thanks!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight
with sliced almonds, whey protein, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: 25 minute pool jog

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## bethdoth

WOW that's dedication 6 months! I haven't missed a day in 1 day LOL I skipped cardio after lifting yesterday because my shoulders were on fire. Today will be chest and 30 minutes cardio. I really need some of your motivation to get my a$$ out of bed at 4:15 AM to be at the gym at 5 AM for fasted HIIT. I have put on 17 pounds in the past 8 weeks, it is time to start cutting again.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> WOW that's dedication 6 months! I haven't missed a day in 1 day LOL


Yep and when this started, cardio 2x's a day for the first 2 weeks and many times two cardios a day, thereafter. I'm honestly trying to ramp up the workouts vs. cardio to see if there's a difference. Suppose I'm weaning the cardio a bit.

But thanks for your input, rhoag. Most appreciated. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight
with sliced almonds, whey protein, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x50
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Meal
Chicken salad
sugar free soda

CARDIO: 28 minute speed walk

cashews
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## xader2000

do you every day 20-25min cardio?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> do you every day 20-25min cardio?


Cardio every single day. Most between 30-35 minutes.

When starting out, fasted cardio for at least 22 minutes (my route) and then a second cardio later in the day for a high intensity cardio usually around 30-35 minutes. Sometimes 40 minutes or more.

But my main rule is a minimum of 20. No less. And it's rare to be close to 20 minutes except for the past few weeks, as I'm switching things up.

But yes every single day since I started this thread about 6 months ago-- every single day. Rain or shine.

Is this what you're after?

----------


## RaginCajun

> do you every day 20-25min cardio?


Isn't she so badass!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight with whey protein
sliced almonds, natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk

WORKOUT: Upper body with free-weights-2x16 each round
Chest Overhead Press
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press
side lateral
biceps
hammers
triceps
deadlifts
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 25 minute pool jog

Meal
vegetable soup
cashews
sugar-free ice tea

sugar-free cookies, sugar-free cool whip

Meal
salad with hard boiled egg
sip Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x25
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g
cashews
sugar free soda

CARDIO: speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled shrimp
rice
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

Meal
Grilled shrimp
rice
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

How is the mirror treating you dear?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How is the mirror treating you dear?


Mirror mirror on the wall...

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

CARDIO: speed walk 32 minutes

Protein bar

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Mirror mirror on the wall...


Who is fairest of them all?

SlimmerMe, that's who!!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 15

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 10**

Lost 2 sizes
**
Notes: 3 workouts
2 lower body
1 upper body 

Cardio every single day

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Who is fairest of them all?
> 
> SlimmerMe, that's who!!!!!


Sweet!  :Grinning:

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats 2x25
Plié up and down 2x20
Plié on toes up and down 2x20
Floor- side leg lifts 2x20
Floor- bent leg lift 2x20
Floor- side leg circles 2x20
Floor- inner thigh lifts 2x20
All fours, kickback 2x20
All fours, side leg lift 2x20
All fours, bent leg lift 2x20
All fours, donkey kickback 2x20
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts 2x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: pool jog 25 minutes

Meal
chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee 

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

CARDIO: Speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee 

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

CARDIO: Pool jog 35 minutes

Meal
Chicken salad
sugar free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee 

Meal
Grilled salmon
strawberries, watermelon, orange slice
sugar-free soda

Protein bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee 

couple proteins bar, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

CARDIO: Lap swim 25 minutes--sprints included

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: pool jog 25 minutes

Cashews
sugar free soda

Meal
chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> ~Today~
> 
> Meal
> Kashi GoLean cereal
> strawberries
> skim milk
> coffee
> 
> couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
> ...


in that pool jog, did you get after it any?

swim any laps? i miss having a gym and a pool 

love the workout but where are the weights?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> in that pool jog, did you get after it any? *get what?*
> 
> swim any laps? *not during the pool jog* i miss having a gym and a pool 
> 
> love the workout but where are the weights?


Thanks. During the pool jog, I do a lot of upper body. The entire time, actually. Feels like barbells since jumping waist high. But not a replacement, so I hear ya.

Thanks Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, protein 20g, sugar 2g
sugar free soda


CARDIO: swim pool laps for 25 minutes--sprints included

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks. During the pool jog, I do a lot of upper body. The entire time, actually. Feels like barbells since jumping waist high. But not a replacement, so I hear ya. Thanks Cajun.


Get after it, meaning going all out on some sprints. 

Are you using those floating weights? Good if you are!

Love the consistency missy as you know that is the key to all this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Get after it, meaning going all out on some sprints. *YEP*
> 
> Are you using those floating weights? *nope* Good if you are!
> 
> Love the consistency missy as you know that is the key to all this!


Thanks Cajun. Simply jumping up and down like a mad woman.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.4

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 10.4
**
**Lost 2 sizes**
**
2 lower body workouts

Cardio every single day

Little Tidbit:
Baby brother hadn't seen me in a couple months. First thing out of his mouth, "Looks like you've been working out."

Made my day.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## NACH3

Sorry I've been MIA, SM! I see your doing fantastic! 

I like the switch up to circles for shaping - remember use every plane(of motion) and as many angles as possible.., skies the limit! I'll be back hope all is well  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Weekly UPDATE Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.4 (challenging pre-Christmas scale number below) Lost: 10.4 Lost 2 sizes 2 lower body workouts Cardio every single day Little Tidbit: Baby brother hadn't seen me in a couple months. First thing out of his mouth, "Looks like you've been working out." Made my day. Thanks for following... ...SlimmerMe


BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did you flex on him?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Sorry I've been MIA, SM! I see your doing fantastic! 
> 
> I like the switch up to circles for shaping - remember use every plane(of motion) and as many angles as possible.., skies the limit! I'll be back hope all is well


Thanks Nach! And yes, I'll keep switching things up with multiple angles. Keep the body guessing!

Thanks for dropping by....





> BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you flex on him?


Good idea. Next time I see him, I'll flex! Then poke his muscles. 

Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
another Kashi Golean
skim milk

Protein bar, 20g protein, 1g sugar

CARDIO: pool jog 25 minutes

cashews
sugar free soda

Meal
Salad with strips of steak and chicken
walnuts, dried cranberries
blue cheese crumbles
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bar, 20g protein, 1g sugar

CARDIO: pool lap swim--25 minutes---sprints included

cashews
sugar free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
salad with walnuts, dried cranberries
blue cheese crumbles
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Meal
grilled chicken
spinach salad 
blue cheese crumbles
pecans
dried cranberries
sugar free soda

CARDIO: pool jog, 32 minutes

Cashews

Meal
grilled chicken
spinach salad
pecans, dried cranberries
blue cheese crumbles
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
grilled chicken
spinach salad 
blue cheese crumbles
pecans
dried cranberries
sugar free soda

CARDIO: pool jog, 32 minutes

Cashews

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: pool laps for 25 minutes-- including sprints

Cashews
bit of cheese
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
grilled chicken
spinach salad 
blue cheese crumbles
pecans
dried cranberries
Pinot Grigio

----------


## NACH3

I'm liking the pool stuff, Missy! It's a great idea... Keep killin it  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I'm liking the pool stuff, Missy!


Thanks! Me too. Summer's here! Thanks Nach!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells -2x16 or 3x16 each round

Chest Overhead Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
kickbacks
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
deadlifts
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

Protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: pool laps 25 minutes--sprints included

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
grilled chicken 
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

cashews 
bit of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, 20 protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: pool jog, 23 minutes

Protein bar

Meal
double grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 10.0
**
Lost 2 sizes

This week:
2 lower body workouts
1 upper body

Cardio every single day

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Another kashi golean
skim milk

Protein bar, 20 protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Speed walk, 30 minutes

cashews
sugar free ice-tea

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

How are your clothes fitting now?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How are your clothes fitting now?


Shopping in my own closet. That pile of when I lose 5, 10, 15, 20....

Amazing. This whole thing is amazing. Reshapes, redistributes, requires new wardrobe.

Thanks Cajun!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Shopping in my own closet. That pile of when I lose 5, 10, 15, 20.... Amazing. This whole thing is amazing. Reshapes, redistributes, requires new wardrobe. Thanks Cajun!



Wooooooooo hooooooo!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Another kashi golean
peaches
skim milk

Protein bar, 20 protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: 27 minutes. Lap swim 22 minutes, pool jog 5 minutes.

cashews
sugar free ice-tea

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wooooooooo hooooooo!!!!


You bet. Enjoying every minute. Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*CARDIO** EVERY SINGLE DAY FOR 6 months.* 

Yes. Every single day.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peaches
skim milk
coffee

Another kashi golean
peaches
skim milk

Chocolate Delight made with
whey, sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: pool jog, 23 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate Delight made with
whey, sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

Another chocolate delight
sugar-free soda

CARDIO: pool laps 25 minutes--sprints included

Meal
double grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
Chocolate Delight made with
whey, sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: pool jog 30 minutes

cashews
sugar-free soda

Meal
double grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

protein bar, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: speed walk 25 minutes

cashews
sugar-free soda

Meal
baked chicken
feta, sauteed spinach, peppers
rice pilaf
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## bethdoth

It appears you have hit a plateau. This was a good read. How to Break A Weight Loss Plateau (Fast & Safely) - BuiltLean
Not that your not doing things right, but our bodies adapt.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> It appears you have hit a plateau. This was a good read. How to Break A Weight Loss Plateau (Fast & Safely) - BuiltLean
> Not that your not doing things right, but our bodies adapt.


Thanks rhoag. I'll look into this and yes, re: the plateau. Spot on. Appreciate it.

----------


## SlimmerMe

WEEKLY UPDATE 

updating next week.

SM

----------


## RaginCajun

> WEEKLY UPDATE updating next week. SM


Have fun babe!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Have fun babe!


Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

NOTE: Will be logging in today's log.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate Delight made with
whey, sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad with walnuts
blue cheese crumbles
strawberries
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: pool laps for 25 minutes

cashews
sugar-free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
walnuts, blue cheese crumbles
sip of pinot grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Chicken curry
pimento cheese
pickles
ice-tea sugar free

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells--2x12 each round

Chest Overhead Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
kickbacks
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
deadlifts
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

cashews
sugar-free soda

CARDIO: pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken curry
pimento cheese
pickles
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*YESTERDAY'S WEEKLY UPDATE:**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 14.8

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 9.8
**
Lost 2 sizes

This week:
2 lower body workouts
1 upper body

6 cardios

A whirlwind this past week but kept a lid on it. 

Sorta.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

> *YESTERDAY'S WEEKLY UPDATE:**
> 
> Since beginning of challenge lost: 14.8
> 
> (challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)
> 
> Lost: 9.8
> **
> Lost 2 sizes
> ...



so young lady, lil debachery over the past weekend?

hope you had a blast!

have to live life, it keeps us happy/sane

keep on kicking dat arse dear!

----------


## NACH3

How was your 4th? 

I'm hoping to get back in the gym myself today... If surgeon says gtg I'm on my way to the gym  :Wink: 

Keep kickin' a$$ Missy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks Cajun and Nach! Yep. Gotta keep at it. EVERY SINGLE DAY!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Meal
PB&J sandwich
sugar free soda

Protein bar 20 protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Lap swim for 25 minute-- including sprints

Meal
Grilled chicken
spinach salad with walnuts
blue cheese crumbles
strawberries
ice-tea sugar free

cashews

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ TODAY ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
PB&J sandwich
sugar free soda

CARDIO: speed walk 25 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
spinach salad with pecans
blue cheese crumbles
strawberries
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE: 

Since beginning of challenge lost 15.2 or 10.2 depending on pre-Christmas scale or aprés Christmas scale. And since a half a year ago, I'm starting a new challenge.*

*Going for another 10 starting today. The last 10. Yep. 

Notes:

So far, lost 2 sizes.
Re-shaped 
Re-distributed 
Re-energized 

Have been cardio every single day (minus 2 days) for 6 months

Will continue lower and upper workout. Works magic.

Shopping in my closet and elsewhere.

Thanks for your support and encouragement.

And thanks for following....

SlimmerMe



*

----------


## RaginCajun

Hey hey!

going for the gold I see!

i know you got this, will be along for the ride and support!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hey hey!
> 
> going for the gold I see!
> 
> i know you got this, will be along for the ride and support!


Thanks so much Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*~~ CHANGE OF PLANS ~~*

Maintaining. Summer maintenance.

Will include:

cardio 
upper and lower workouts
weekly update

Will go for the next ten in a few months.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*UPDATE*

MIA for 3 weeks. Enough is enough.

Will be logging in EVERY SINGLE DAY starting tomorrow. Gonna pick up where I left off 3 weeks ago. 

SM

----------


## RaginCajun

> UPDATE MIA for 3 weeks. Enough is enough. Will be logging in EVERY SINGLE DAY starting tomorrow. Gonna pick up where I left off 3 weeks ago. SM


Yay!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Yay!


You bet. Thanks for hanging with me Cajun.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean
peach
skim milk

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: pool laps 28 minutes

cashews

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Wow incredible!!!! You are amazing.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow incredible!!!! You are amazing.


Thanks akdanielle! Appreciate this! Thanks for popping by....

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: pool jog 25 minutes

cashews

Meal
double grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa, whey, coconut oil
sliced almonds
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: pool jog 25 minutes

cashews

Meal
double grilled chicken
spinach salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa, whey, coconut oil
sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: pool laps 28 minutes, including sprints

cashews

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa, whey, coconut oil
sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: pool jog 30 minutes

cashews

Meal
Shrimp in garlic sauce
snow peas and rice
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells -20 counts each round. Most 2x20

Floor:
Chest Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Triceps

Standing:
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: pool jog 22 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad with walnuts
banana, apple
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

looking good SM!

any new recipes?

i had some pinot grigio the other day, not too bad!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> looking good SM! *Thanks Cajun!*
> 
> any new recipes? *....not really other than liquid coconut oil, not the solid. Much easier to stir.*
> 
> i had some pinot grigio the other day, not too bad! *Yay!*


Thanks for popping in, Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
strawberries
skim milk
coffee

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

Couple protein bars 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: Speed walk 24 minutes

cashews
bit of cheese
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
and blueberries
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 10.0
**
Lost 2 sizes

This week:
2 lower body workouts
1 upper body

7 cardios

After MIA for 3 weeks, I'm back on track. 

Amazing what one week, or even 3 days, will do.

Steady. Steady. Steady.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## RaginCajun

> Weekly UPDATE Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0 (challenging pre-Christmas scale number below) Lost: 10.0 Lost 2 sizes This week: 2 lower body workouts 1 upper body 7 cardios After MIA for 3 weeks, I'm back on track. Amazing what one week, or even 3 days, will do. Steady. Steady. Steady. Thanks for following... ...SlimmerMe


That's a lovely update 

Do what you do woman, it's working!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> That's a lovely update 
> 
> Do what you do woman, it's working!


Thanks a bunch Cajun! Love hearing this. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
spinach salad
curry chicken
pesto chicken
ice-tea sugar free

cashews

Meal
spinach salad
curry chicken
pesto chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

Meal
shrimp
kale salad
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Pool jog 26 minutes

cashews

Meal
spinach salad
curry chicken
pesto chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## krugerr

> *Weekly UPDATE**
> 
> Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0
> 
> (challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)
> 
> Lost: 10.0
> **
> Lost 2 sizes
> ...


Looking really good Slimmer, keep up that work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Looking really good Slimmer, keep up that work!


Thanks so much, Krugerr! Thanks for stopping by.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

another Kashi Golean
skim milk
coffee

protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool jog 26 minutes

cashews

Meal
Grilled chicken
cobb salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

another Kashi Golean
skim milk
coffee

protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool laps 25 minutes

cashews
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## songdog

Lets cut that lap time in the pool in 1/2 no since taking your time :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Lets cut that lap time in the pool in 1/2 no since taking your time


Well hi there, Songdog! l suppose I'll speed it up.  :Smilie: 

Thanks for popping in. Glad to see you!

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate Delight
with whey, coconut oil
cocoa nibs, sliced almonds
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

Another chocolate delight

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x 150
push-ups x50

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

almonds
bite of cheese
bit of Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

nice training session yesterday, looks like you smoked it!

what kind of cheese was it?

trying to broaden my horizon in the cheese market

----------


## SlimmerMe

> nice training session yesterday, looks like you smoked it! thanks! 
> 
> what kind of cheese was it? not smoked. LOL! Muenster. Didn't like it. Tangy. Too hard. 
> 
> trying to broaden my horizon in the cheese market. I love my smoked gouda with a handful of almonds. A quick fix in pinch.


Thanks Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Chocolate Delight
with whey, coconut oil
cocoa nibs, sliced almonds
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool laps for 27 minutes, sprints included

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

cashews
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi GoLean
skim milk

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells -2x 15 counts each round 

Floor:
Chest Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Triceps

Standing:
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: pool jog 27 minutes

Meal
Salad with crunchy chicken
pecans, apricots, dried cranberries
Pinot Grigio

----------


## songdog

> ~ Today ~
> 
> Meal
> Kashi GoLean cereal
> peach
> skim milk
> coffee
> 
> another Kashi GoLean
> ...


I dont know Slimmer thats a lot of food there. Post us a pic with you on the beach and we will discuss your progress :Smilie:  :Welcome:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I dont know Slimmer thats a lot of food there. Post us a pic with you on the beach and we will discuss your progress


She did, you missed it

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I dont know Slimmer thats a lot of food there. Post us a pic with you on the beach and we will discuss your progress


Oh no! Look below, Songdog.




> She did, you missed it


Exactly. Cajun's right. Too late.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**
This week:
1 lower body workout
1 upper body workout

6 cardios

And that's all I'm reporting.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi GoLean
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool laps 26 minutes, sprints included

cashews
Meal
double grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## tarmyg

The consistency of this log is nothing less than impressive, keep up the good work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> The consistency of this log is nothing less than impressive, keep up the good work!


Thanks so much tarmyg! Appreciate hearing this.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi GoLean
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
chicken
salad
ice-tea sugar free

cashews

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi Golean
skim milk

protein bar 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool laps 26 minutes, sprints included

Almonds

Meal
grilled shrimp
rice
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## RaginCajun

I miss the pool, jealous!

Great work doll!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I miss the pool, jealous!
> 
> Great work doll!


Thanks Cajun. Love hearing this!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi GoLean
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
chicken
salad
ice-tea sugar free

cashews

Meal
grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 2g sugar

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

cashews

Meal
Baby back ribs
baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Welcome:  I started my cut today. Just need to loose 15 similar to tour accomplishment. Good deal!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I started my cut today. Just need to loose 15 similar to tour accomplishment. Good deal!!!


Good luck to you Girlygirl. You'll do great. I'm sure! 

You're a pro.

Thanks for stopping by....

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

another Kashi GoLEan
skim milk

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells -2x20 reps
Floor:
Chest Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Triceps
Standing:
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
upright rows
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

cashews

CARDIO: Speed walk 22 minutes

Meal
Baby back ribs
baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar
sugar free soda

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Downward Dog 
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

cashews

CARDIO: Speed walk 23 minutes

Meal
Baby back ribs
baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 10.0
**
Lost 2 sizes

This week:
1 lower body workout
1 upper body

7 cardios


Steady ~ Steady ~ Steady~

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
curry chicken
pimento cheese
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
salad with strawberries
Ice-tea sugar free
bit of Pinot Grigio

----------


## krugerr

> *Weekly UPDATE**
> 
> Since beginning of challenge lost: 15.0
> 
> (challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)
> 
> Lost: 10.0
> **
> Lost 2 sizes
> ...


Hats off to you SM. Some excellent results coming through now. 
What cardio do you prefer? Im more of a crosstrainer (elliptical) type of man. Bikes hurt my ass, and I trip over on the running machine.

----------


## bethdoth

Great job keep it up! You are very consistent in your meal plans.

----------


## krugerr

> Great job keep it up! You are very consistent in your meal plans.


Isnt she just? I need a SlimmerMe in my life. You for hire SM?  :Wink:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hats off to you SM. Some excellent results coming through now. 
> What cardio do you prefer? Im more of a crosstrainer (elliptical) type of man. Bikes hurt my ass, and I trip over on the running machine.


Thanks so much krugerr! My favorite cardio is to hop on my bike and go go go. I prefer to bike in the autumn and winter. For summer, I take advantage of the pool. The main thing for me is to be outside. And if it's too windy or lightening, my backup is to speed walk. 




> Great job keep it up! You are very consistent in your meal plans.


Thanks rhoag! Appreciate hearing this. Yep. Consistency. That's it. Make it steady.




> Isnt she just? I need a SlimmerMe in my life. You for hire SM?


Sweet! Made my day. Thanks krugerr.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
curry chicken
pimento cheese
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: Pool jog 32 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*NOTE:* 

Will be MIA starting tomorrow, Friday, for a pre-planned week-end fiesta. 

Keeping fingers crossed.

Hope I keep a lid on it.

SM

----------


## bethdoth

Big plans? I never worry about non routine days, I do the best I can, but have fun. I have a lot of fun in my life so lots of non routine days camping and partying. It's the routine days that count the most.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Isnt she just? I need a SlimmerMe in my life. You for hire SM?


i've been saying it for years!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *NOTE:* 
> 
> Will be MIA starting tomorrow, Friday, for a pre-planned week-end fiesta. 
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope I keep a lid on it.
> 
> SM


have fun babe!

enjoy yourself!

your lid has just been removed by me and kept close by incase i need to snap it back on!

----------


## krugerr

> Thanks so much krugerr! My favorite cardio is to hop on my bike and go go go. I prefer to bike in the autumn and winter. For summer, I take advantage of the pool. The main thing for me is to be outside. And if it's too windy or lightening, my backup is to speed walk. 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Made my day. Thanks krugerr.


Good choices of cardio. And you're welcome!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Big plans? I never worry about non routine days, I do the best I can, but have fun. I have a lot of fun in my life so lots of non routine days camping and partying. It's the routine days that count the most.


Thanks for this, rhoag. Routine days it is! Or fun. We need to live a little! 




> i've been saying it for years!!!


You make me.... :Smilie:  




> have fun babe!
> 
> enjoy yourself!
> 
> your lid has just been removed by me and kept close by incase i need to snap it back on!


Oh my. Now the question is, how far can I go? 




> Good choices of cardio. And you're welcome!


Thanks krugerr. I find I'll do the cardio I like more than what I don't. That's the trick!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
curry chicken
pimento cheese
ice-tea sugar free

Meal
Grilled salmon
jasmine rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

*Will return.... MONDAY!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Monday. No comment other than cardio.
Tuesday. Not much to say-- other than cardio.
Today....well.. let's see how the day goes first.

SM

----------


## RaginCajun

> Monday. No comment other than cardio.
> Tuesday. Not much to say-- other than cardio.
> Today....well.. let's see how the day goes first.
> 
> SM


was wondering!

now where did i put that lid and my whip.............

----------


## jGrande

Cool concept. Keep you honest :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> was wondering!
> 
> now where did i put that lid and my whip.............


Bet ya didn't have to wonder too long.  :Smiley: 




> Cool concept. Keep you honest


Sure does. And thanks for popping in, jGrande. Welcome!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

Meal
Spinach salad
greek chicken salad
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: pool jog 45 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
shrimp
pesto chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
chocolate delight made with
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

another chocolate delight

Meal
Spinach salad
greek chicken salad
shrimp
ice-tea sugar free

CARDIO: speed walk 20 minutes

Meal
Spinach salad
pesto chicken, curry chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

hi there!

that last meal sounds yummy!

how are your pups doing?

----------


## bethdoth

How was the wild weekend? Did you try to eat a bit healthy and get lots of fun exercise  :Wink:  Oh wait women don't kiss and tell only us guys do that!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> hi there!
> 
> that last meal sounds yummy! yep!
> 
> how are your pups doing?


Great but my pup doesn't like the heat! Thanks, Cajun!




> How was the wild weekend? longer than expected Did you try to eat a bit healthy started out healthy and get lots of fun exercise  Oh wait women don't kiss and tell only us guys do that!


Bottom line: Gotta get back on track. Thanks rhoag!

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
chocolate delight made with
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi Golean cereal
skim milk

Protein bar, 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: Pool laps for 25 minutes, sprints included

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
Spinach salad
pesto chicken, curry chicken
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

**NO comment other than...

1 lower body workout
5 cardios

Getting back on track.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~ Yesterday

Meal
Kashi Golean cereal
peach
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
Another Kashi Golean
skim milk

CARDIO: pool jog 30 minutes

Meal
Grilled chicken
caesar salad
ice-tea sugar free

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Today ~

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

another chocolate delight

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

CARDIO: pool laps for 25 minutes, sprints included

Meal
Chicken curry
chicken marsala
jasmine rice
sugar free soda

Meal
chicken curry
jasmine rice
chicken marsala
salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Two days ago--

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

CARDIO: pool jog 35 minutes

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~ Yesterday

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

CARDIO: pool laps for 25 minutes, sprints included

Cashews

Meal
Grilled salmon
jasmine rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: Speed walk 24 minutes

Meal
Grilled salmon
jasmine rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## Marsoc

> CARDIO: Speed walk 24 minutes


Lol. No offense. But that's more then less just moving like walking, I wouldn't go as far as to say cardio lol. Unless your a bodybuilder that hates cardio lol.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ all in the interpretation, I suppose. Thanks for popping in, Marsoc.

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Two days ago

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
peach
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 3g sugar

Cardio: Pool jog 35 minutes

Meal
Chicken
salad with cranberries, pecans
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Yesterday

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
coconut oil, cocoa, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk

couple protein bars, 20g protein, 3g sugar

Cardio: Pool laps 25 minutes, sprints included

Meal
baby back ribs
baked potato
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Weekly UPDATE**

Since beginning of challenge lost: 14.8

(challenging pre-Christmas scale number below)

Lost: 9.8
**
Lost 2 sizes

This week:
7 cardios

Back on track. 

Steady. Steady. Steady.

Thanks for following...

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## SlimmerMe

~Today~

Meal
Chocolate delight with whey
coconut oil, cocoa powder
cocoa nibs, almond slivers
natty peanut butter
coffee

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar
sugar free soda

WORKOUT: LOWER BODY-- 
Squats x 50
Plié up and down x40
Plié on toes up and down x40
Floor- side leg lifts x100
Floor- bent leg lifts x100
Floor- side leg circles x40
Floor- inner thigh lifts x40
All fours, kickback x40
All fours, side leg lift x60
All fours, bent leg lift x60
All fours, donkey kickback x40
Dead lifts x50
Abs x100
push-ups x50

NOTE: ^^ Not necessarily in this order

cashews

CARDIO: Pool laps 25 minutes, including sprints

Meal
Grilled shrimp
sauteed spinach, asparagus, strawberries
Pinot Grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

I miss the pool, glad you are still utilizing it!

Keep up the hard work babe!

----------


## Marsoc

> Howdy howdy howdy! 
> 
> I'm back!
> 
> Update: Kept off 30-40 for a long time (even took off 48) but continue to hover around 20-25 off. 
> 
> So. 
> 
> Will be logging in.
> ...


You lost 30-40lbs of fat etc..? And managed to keep it off, then it came back that quick. Was it actual BMI increase or was it just the weight of the food in your digestive track ?? I know the difficulty of getting weight off and keeping it off..is it drastic. ? No offense just wondering the details

----------


## Marsoc

> ~Today~
> 
> Meal
> Chocolate delight with whey
> coconut oil, cocoa powder
> cocoa nibs, almond slivers
> natty peanut butter
> coffee
> 
> ...


I'd suggest adding more weight and lower the reps. Build some more muscle opposed to just burning calories...you can do that by running. I'd say if your weight training then actually make it work...lots of people,want to and do lose a lot of body fat. But then they are left looking like a deflated balloon. Since they lost lots of muscle and they have no form or nothing solid at least..
I like how you take coconut oil. I'm a big fan of the good fats and love that it's a MCT (medium chain triglyceride ). But yeah. So add weight and drop your reps. So ur body will burn more calories with the heavier lifting opposed to 50-100 reps. Plus the more muscle mass one has on their frame the higher their metabolism is revved up and the more calories you burn each moment..so get a little muscle,and form, raise metabolism, burn more calories, still lose weight from your dieting etc. and be all you can be. 
Just maybe something to think about, I always assume everyone has thought of or thinks about the stuff i may comment about but it surprised when someone says "o I never thought about that " I guess we all have different perspective. Most Importantly have fun with it. And for just ONE time only. For just once each week treat yourself to whatever cheat meal you want. It keeps you motivated and makes your training which should be fun, makes it not so strict and slavery like lol..that will raise your metabolism from the extra calories etc..and so the next day when you resume your diet, your metabolism will be reved up and be burning more..but mainly it allows you to let lose and cheat,so you continue your training and don't stop cuz of the strictness

----------


## Marsoc

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe

Notes: 
Pancakes...coming soon.


....SlimmerMe[/QUOTE]

Awesome.lol. Maybe you should come up with a way to use the coconut oil in the mix lol I'll be waiting for the recipe if that's what's your going to post lol thanks

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I miss the pool, glad you are still utilizing it!
> 
> Keep up the hard work babe!


Now I really miss the pool. End of summer. Yep. Closed. Thanks, Cajun!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> You lost 30-40lbs of fat etc..? And managed to keep it off, then it came back that quick. Was it actual BMI increase or was it just the weight of the food in your digestive track ?? I know the difficulty of getting weight off and keeping it off..is it drastic. ? No offense just wondering the details


Hi Marsoc. Thanks for all of these questions. Appreciate it! Here's the scoop. For my first challenge, my first thread, my goal was to lose 20 pounds in 12 weeks. I did. Then continued to lose even more. In fact, lost a lot more. If I remember correctly, lost 48 pounds which was a bit on the scrawny side. Then hovered between 45-40 for quite awhile, then between 40-35 for even longer. 

So when I saw this pattern, I hopped back here. (after being gone for a couple years) This past Christmas did me in, hence my return. I knew I'd straighten up if I admitted...well, you get the idea. So I started logging back in-- to get back on track. 




> I'd suggest adding more weight and lower the reps. Build some more muscle opposed to just burning calories...you can do that by running. I'd say if your weight training then actually make it work...lots of people,want to and do lose a lot of body fat. But then they are left looking like a deflated balloon. Since they lost lots of muscle and they have no form or nothing solid at least..
> *I like how you take coconut oil.* I'm a big fan of the good fats and love that it's a MCT (medium chain triglyceride ). But yeah. So add weight and drop your reps. So ur body will burn more calories with the *heavier lifting opposed to 50-100 reps.* Plus the more muscle mass one has on their frame the higher their metabolism is revved up and the more calories you burn each moment..so get a little muscle,and form, raise metabolism, burn more calories, still lose weight from your dieting etc. and be all you can be. 
> Just maybe something to think about, I always assume everyone has thought of or thinks about the stuff i may comment about but it surprised when someone says "o I never thought about that " I guess we all have different perspective. *Most Importantly have fun with it.* And for just ONE time only. For just once each week treat yourself to whatever cheat meal you want. It keeps you motivated and makes your training which should be fun, makes it not so strict and slavery like lol..that will raise your metabolism from the extra calories etc..and so the next day when you resume your diet, your metabolism will be reved up and be burning more..but mainly it allows you to let lose and cheat,so you continue your training and don't stop cuz of the strictness


Thanks for this and yes, I know and yes, I realize this is optimal and yes I know I need to hear it again and again and again. So thanks. 

It's the "have fun with it" which keeps me going. I just simply prefer to approach this with what I know I'll do as opposed to what I might not. There's a fine line. 

But. I might start to switch it up. So ya never know. Your reminder's reminding me. 

Cajun's reminded me and Tbody's reminded me and Nach has reminded me and Girlgymrat has reminded me and many others have reminded me and if I didn't list a name, you know who you are and I appreciate it---- so maybe your reminding me, Marsoc, is what I needed to hear one more time. 

Appreciate this, Marsoc. I do.




> Awesome.lol. Maybe you should come up with a way to use the coconut oil in the mix lol I'll be waiting for the recipe if that's what's your going to post lol thanks


Pancakes coming soon meant eating pancakes soon. And yes, I love my coconut oil in muffins and chocolate delights and such-- but not my pancakes. 

Again, thanks so much for popping in, Marsoc. I really appreciate it.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*WEEKLY UPDATE*

*8 cardios*

*Yesterday, swam a mile.* 

^^ just short a few meters. 

*Back on track.*

*Thanks for following....

...SlimmerMe*

----------


## Marsoc

I really was just curios to maybe help in anyway. I hope you don't think I was being a butt head to you. And I appologize if I was coming off like a drill seargant. Lol. Best wishes for you. I bet your doing more then me at the moment. God willing soon very soon I can start my training. Thanks ma'am

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I really was just curios to maybe help in anyway. I hope you don't think I was being a butt head to you. And I appologize if I was coming off like a drill seargant. Lol. Best wishes for you. I bet your doing more then me at the moment. God willing soon very soon I can start my training. Thanks ma'am


Didn't cross my mind. I appreciate all the help and support and needed to hear it, once again. 
Repetition. Is how we learn. Thanks again, Marsoc.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~ Tuesday

Meal
Kashi Golean
skim milk
coffee

protein bar, 20g protein, 3g sugar

cashews
sugar-free soda

CARDIO: speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
Chicken satay 
rice
peanut sauce, cucumber salad
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~ Wednesday

Meal
Kashi Golean cereal
skim milk
coffee

Protein bar, 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: speed walk 22 minutes

Meal
chicken satay
rice
cucumber salad, peanut sauce
ice-tea sugar free

Cashews
sip of Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~Thursday

Meal
Kashi GoLean cereal
skim milk

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: speed walk 22 minutes

Meal
Grilled salmon
rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~Friday

Meal
Chocolate delight made with whey
cocoa powder, coconut oil
sliced almonds, cocoa nibs
smear of natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
Kashi Golean cereal
skim milk

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

CARDIO: speed walk 22 minutes

Meal
Chicken parmesan
sauteed spinach
Pinot Grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

~~Saturday

Meal
chocolate delight made with whey
cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

another chocolate delight

WORKOUT: Upper body with barbells -1x5 with bigger barbell. 1x10 with medium. 1x15 with lighter barbell--switched it up depending on the size of the barbell.

Floor:
Chest Press with a twist
Overhead fly to the side
Overhead fly 
Triceps
Standing:
Bent over rows
Military Press with a twist
side lateral
biceps
hammers with a twist
triceps
upright rows
downward dog
Abs x150
Push-ups x50

^^ not necessarily in this order

CARDIO: speed walk 24 minutes

Meal
Grilled salmon
rice
asparagus
Pinot Grigio

----------


## bethdoth

Wow you seem to be firing on all cylinders! Keep up the great work.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Slim how are you? Good to see ur still at it!  :Smilie:

----------


## NACH3

Still killin it SM! 

Slow and steady wins _this_ race  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

Where yat sugar britches?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Ran away. Literally. Hopped a sailboat. 

Dock to dock. 

No scale. 
No rules. 
No regulations. 

Logging in soon. 
*
FASTED CARDIO.... TODAY

CARDIO SPEED WALK....today

DOG WALK.....today

and that's all I'm reporting. For now.

SM

----------


## kelkel

Damn nice for you!

----------


## RaginCajun

HI!!!!

Sounds like you have been living it up and on a boat!

 :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

She's gone again!

----------


## tbody66

> Lol. No offense. But that's more then less just moving like walking, I wouldn't go as far as to say cardio lol. Unless your a bodybuilder that hates cardio lol.


A bodybuilder that hates cardio... that sounds familiar!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*HOWDY! Back to reality. 

And here we go, again. Will be logging in for a bit.* *Starting NOW.**

Missed you! 

SM*

----------


## SlimmerMe

*~~ THURSDAY, Day 1
*
Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: high intensity bike ride for 30 minutes

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
smoked salmon
capers
sugar free soda

Meal
wedge salad
grilled chicken
bit of Pinot

----------


## RaginCajun

Well hello there missy!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Well hello there missy!


Well hello there yourself! Glad to see you. Always.

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 2*

Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: high intensity bike ride for 38 minutes

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
wedge salad
egg
blue cheese crumbles

Meal
pork tenderloin
green beans
half-baked pototo
little pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Damn nice for you!


Yep!




> HI!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have been living it up and on a boat!


Yep!




> She's gone again!


Back now....




> A bodybuilder that hates cardio... that sounds familiar!!!


No doubt

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Wow you seem to be firing on all cylinders! Keep up the great work.


Thanks rhoag!



> Slim how are you? Good to see ur still at it!


Thanks 405!




> Still killin it SM! 
> 
> Slow and steady wins _this_ race


Thanks Nach!




> Where yat sugar britches?


Here.

----------


## ghettoboyd

good to see you back slimmer welcome home...

----------


## SlimmerMe

> good to see you back slimmer welcome home...


Thanks ghettoboyd! Nice welcome back. 

SM

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 3

*Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: speed walk 30 minutes

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
wedge salad
egg
blue cheese crumbles

Meal
pork tenderloin
green beans
little pinot

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 4
*
Meal
chocolate delight made with
cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: speed walk 24 minutes

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
eggs
bacon

almonds
sugar free soda

Meal
spinach salad
egg
little pinot grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 5

*Meal
kashi go lean cereal
skim milk
coffee

CARDIO: speed walk 30 minutes

Protein bar 20g protein, 3g sugar

Meal
tuna
dollop of mayo
sugar free soda

Meal
chicken
rice
sugar free soda

Meal
chicken
rice
bit of pinot grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 6

*Meal
chocolate delight made with
whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

Meal
kashi go lean cereal
skim milk 

CARDIO: speed walk 30 minutes

Meal
chocolate delight

Meal
chicken
rice
pinot grigio

----------


## RaginCajun

How have you been babe?

What's new?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> How have you been babe?
> 
> What's new?


Wonderful~ New? Back here! How 'bout you?

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 7

*Meal
chocolate delight made with
whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: high intensity bike ride 50 minutes

Protein shake
whey
raspberries

Meal
chocolate delight

Meal
smoked salmon
capers
lime
sugar free soda

Meal
spinach salad
egg
pinot grigio

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Welcome back!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Welcome back!!!!


Thanks GirlyG!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 8

*Meal
chocolate delight made with
whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: speed walk 27 minutes

protein bar--protein 20g, sugar 3g

Meal
kashi go lean cereal
skim milk

Meal
spinach salad
egg
pinot grigio

----------


## SlimmerMe

*DAY 9

*Meal
chocolate delight made with
whey, cocoa powder, coconut oil
almond slivers, cocoa nibs
natty peanut butter
coffee

CARDIO: high intensity bike ride for 50 minutes

protein bar--protein 20g, sugar 3g

Meal
grilled chicken
pecans, pineapple
rice
sugar free soda

Meal
grilled chicken
wedge salad
pinot grigio

----------


## tarmyg

What happens when you skip the *pinot grigio* at the end of the day? :-)

----------


## hammerheart

Is that even an original Italian pinot?

----------


## RaginCajun

Where's those updates missy!

----------


## 4love

hay sexy lady <3 so nice to see you are here and still rocking it!

----------

